# The Creek Waders Association proudly presents.........



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

The next edition!
per Wader's policy, for your Friday entertainment, one of My Fav's.........


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for some hula-hooping!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

HEY SLIP!!!!!!

How long ya been waiting to do that??

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6206294&postcount=994


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2011)

KEEBOLICIOUS, it ain't nothing better than to see your smiling face on a Friday !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Y'all be good. I'm out for a few hours.


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY SLIP!!!!!!
> 
> How long ya been waiting to do that??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6206294&postcount=994



 .... done it a few times now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBOLICIOUS, it ain't nothing better than to see your smiling face on a Friday !!!


 I feel the same about seeing you too, EE!



Les Miles said:


> Y'all be good. I'm out for a few hours.


later dude!


slip said:


> .... done it a few times now.


 to me? on a Wader's thread??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

Howdy! Just popping in to see what's happenin'. Looks kinda slow...everyone takin' a nap or something?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy! Just popping in to see what's happenin'. Looks kinda slow...everyone takin' a nap or something?


Hey Sugar Plummama!  How's Rex?
I just got stuffed on grilled chicken, baked beans, brown rice, garlic bread & a slice of Paula Deans pound cake!  Got an extra pillow I can borrow?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sugar Plummama!  How's Rex?
> I just got stuffed on grilled chicken, baked beans, brown rice, garlic bread & a slice of Paula Deans pound cake!  Got an extra pillow I can borrow?



Keebs! He's doing great! A little stuffed up right now (everyone has some sort of sinus junk goin' on) but otherwise good. 

I think I'll be fixin' some black bean quesadillas for lunch! With lots of sours cream on top.

I might have an extra pillow...if my husband hasn't already snatched it and run off to take his own nap


----------



## Swede (Aug 12, 2011)

Not caring about much today


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

lunchtime!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Keebs! He's doing great! A little stuffed up right now (everyone has some sort of sinus junk goin' on) but otherwise good.
> 
> I think I'll be fixin' some black bean quesadillas for lunch! With lots of sours cream on top.
> 
> I might have an extra pillow...if my husband hasn't already snatched it and run off to take his own nap


Aaww poor fellar!
If I weren't full on cheekun, that queso sounds great!



Swede said:


> Not caring about much today


SWEDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> lunchtime!


 past it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

ribeye ,salad and tater


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ribeye ,salad and tater


 ya put _*mustard*_ on yur steak??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya put _*mustard*_ on yur steak??



no, nothing but steak


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> no, nothing but steak


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaww poor fellar!


The worst part is not being able to give him anything for it. He even has snot coming out of his eyes  He's a trooper though. He suffers much more silently than any of us grownups do!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

Where's MATTY???????? MATTYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where's MATTY???????? MATTYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


NNNooooooo, it's bad, really bad, I NEED to talk to MATTYYYY!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NNNooooooo, it's bad, really bad, I NEED to talk to MATTYYYY!!!!!



You drop your chewing gum in the chicken yard again??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You drop your chewing gum in the chicken yard again??


Yeah, but it was ok, I blew it off & popped it back in, no, this is soooo much worse, I'm having a break down about it & I don't know that even YOU would unnerstan, but Matty, yeah, he'd be right here holding my hand while I cry & morn this loss!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

slip said:


>


 Can YOU find him on here????


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can YOU find him on here????



Indeed i can.








He's not logged on.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

slip said:


> Indeed i can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

I used my super dooper covert mod with a URB powers, that these lightweights on here don't have, to let him know you need him.

Hopefully he'll respond to the bat signal soon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

speak of the debil


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

slip said:


> Indeed i can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I used my super dooper covert mod with a URB powers, that these lightweights on here don't have, to let him know you need him.
> 
> Hopefully he'll respond to the bat signal soon.





BBQBOSS said:


>



Dang, that was good Miguel, I'll have to remember that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Well.... Spit it out Keebs!!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I used my super dooper covert mod with a URB powers, that these lightweights on here don't have, to let him know you need him.
> 
> Hopefully he'll respond to the bat signal soon.



You mean .... your cell phone?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I used my super dooper covert mod with a URB powers, that these lightweights on here don't have, to let him know you need him.
> 
> Hopefully he'll respond to the bat signal soon.






BBQBOSS said:


>


 Matttyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! I need a hug!!!!!!!!! You ain't gonna believe this!!!!!!!!


boneboy96 said:


> speak of the debil






BBQBOSS said:


> Well.... Spit it out Keebs!!


 I can't eat bacon anymore!!!!!!



slip said:


> You mean .... your cell phone?


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't eat bacon anymore!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

slip said:


>


 I KNOWWWwwwwwwww
ya might as well just shoot me!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Matttyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! I need a hug!!!!!!!!! You ain't gonna believe this!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't eat bacon anymore!!!!!!



   

I suggest you find a new doctor.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I suggest you find a new doctor.


 I hadn't thought about that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Matttyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! I need a hug!!!!!!!!! You ain't gonna believe this!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't eat bacon anymore!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I suggest you find a new doctor.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I hadn't thought about that!!!!!!!!!!



Beer? what did he say about beer, please tell me he didnt say the beer had to go


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Beer? what did he say about beer, please tell me he didnt say the beer had to go


He ain't told me any of it had to go, the boss *loaded* the baked beans with bacon & now I have one of the most sickening "blood pressure" head aches I have every experienced........ 
I don't get it when I drink the beer, no, that's cool.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He ain't told me any of it had to go, the boss *loaded* the baked beans with bacon & now I have one of the most sickening "blood pressure" head aches I have every experienced........
> I don't get it when I drink the beer, no, that's cool.........



 Dont you ever scare me like that again, do you understand me ,,, ever


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont you ever scare me like that again, do you understand me ,,, ever


 HEY now, *I* am the one that thought I'd have to live without my bacon!!














 Thank you Matty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He ain't told me any of it had to go, the boss *loaded* the baked beans with bacon & now I have one of the most sickening "blood pressure" head aches I have every experienced........
> I don't get it when I drink the beer, no, that's cool.........



Try turkey bacon?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He ain't told me any of it had to go, the boss *loaded* the baked beans with bacon & now I have one of the most sickening "blood pressure" head aches I have every experienced........
> I don't get it when I drink the beer, no, that's cool.........



Its notthe bacon!!  Must be a gas headache from the beans.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

slip said:


> Try turkey bacon?


 BITE your tongue!!!!!!!














is it any good?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BITE your tongue!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch how they make it. I watched it on discoverys "how its made".  Its basically make like hotdogs. A whole bunch of turkey lips, toes, and pee-pees all ground up.


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BITE your tongue!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> Watch how they make it. I watched it on discoverys "how its made".  Its basically make like hotdogs. A whole bunch of turkey lips, toes, and pee-pees all ground up.





 ... Its delicious






Nah, i mean its alright ... better then going without any bacon at all.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

im sore


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im sore



Why? You been hanging out wif Quack???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im sore



is that you, dawgpound?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why? You been hanging out wif Quack???


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why? You been hanging out wif Quack???


jrotc obsticle course this mornin



Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 12, 2011)

just passin through. Ain't got time to stick around right now, so Hi fellers. Bye fellers.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Watch how they make it. I watched it on discoverys "how its made".  Its basically make like hotdogs. A whole bunch of turkey lips, toes, and pee-pees all ground up.





slip said:


> ... Its delicious
> 
> Nah, i mean its alright ... better then going without any bacon at all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2011)

sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> sleepy


Here....... ............... WAKE UP!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He ain't told me any of it had to go, the boss *loaded* the baked beans with bacon & now I have one of the most sickening "blood pressure" head aches I have every experienced........
> I don't get it when I drink the beer, no, that's cool.........




Now Keebs, I will be glad to let you borrow my blood pressure.  It will work just fine for you because it was 118/59 when I went to my Cardiologist this morning.  I have eaten pork about twice a week for the past couple of months so you should not have to give up bacon.  He told me that all of my labs looked really good so for me to keep up doing whatever I had been doing recently..  Well, I told my doctor that my lady friend from Texas was coming to Georgia for a week but it would be September 2nd before she arrived.  He laughed and said, sorry but you are on your own until then.  Gotta love my Doctor.



BBQBOSS said:


> Its not the bacon!!  Must be a gas headache from the beans.



Well if all else fails, then you can always blame it on BBQBOSS's theory.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now Keebs, I will be glad to let you borrow my blood pressure.  It will work just fine for you because it was 118/59 when I went to my Cardiologist this morning.  I have eaten pork about twice a week for the past couple of months so you should not have to give up bacon.  He told me that all of my labs looked really good so for me to keep up doing whatever I had been doing recently..  Well, I told my doctor that my lady friend from Texas was coming to Georgia for a week but it would be September 2nd before she arrived.  He laughed and said, sorry but you are on your own until then.  Gotta love my Doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if all else fails, then you can always blame it on BBQBOSS's theory.


I've "just noticed" this happening......... so it's something I'll have to work with, ain't NO WAY I can give up my bacon!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in


I'm out of here. . . 

going over to borrow a bow press and tinker before the season fully gets here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I suggest you find a new doctor.


I second his dieg,,,dian,,,dianm,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffffttttt, I agree with what he said...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 12, 2011)

Quick drive by,  Hellloooooo


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

hey all


----------



## killa86 (Aug 12, 2011)

HELLO HELLO HELLO. it sure is lonely in here. its so quiet i can hear a echo


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

killa86 said:


> HELLO HELLO HELLO. it sure is lonely in here. its so quiet i can hear a echo



echo echo echo


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2011)

There are few things worse than a fund raiser BBQ plate. 
Okay, maybe gas station sushi, but not by much.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everyone...Dropping in before the kids drive me nuts...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey everyone...Dropping in before the kids drive me nuts...



good luck with that.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good luck with that.



Yeah i know they want me to get in the pool ..would love to but the baby is fussy and runny nose so i really dont think he needs the pool...


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, maybe gas station sushi, but not by much.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Yeah i know they want me to get in the pool ..would love to but the baby is fussy and runny nose so i really dont think he needs the pool...


duct tape the baby to the wall. He'll be fine for a little while. 


slip said:


>



you tried it too?


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bama i wanted to try that but the hubby want let me...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all...final fly by tonight!  Have a safe and enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...final fly by tonight!  Have a safe and enjoyable weekend.



You too!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all...final fly by tonight!  Have a safe and enjoyable weekend.



You too


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2011)

its cold


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

tooooo quiet for me!


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 12, 2011)

I caught 3 nice cutthroat trout today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I caught 3 nice cutthroat trout today.


what were their names?............. oh, you meant fish..........right?

I ate some scrumshious trout & shkrimp tonight, thanks to JeffC.!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 12, 2011)

Where'd all the usual idjits run off to???

I'm tuckered out. Yall have a good one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I caught 3 nice cutthroat trout today.



must be nice. I ain't had time to go fishin in a while. I might have to put it on my list for the weekend though


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 12, 2011)

Yellow


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yellow



Red.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2011)

This could be a second pot morning so here we go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

YEEEEE HAAAAWWWWWW. Giddy up Waders, it's time to get some work done...


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 13, 2011)

Gobbleinwoods, thanks for the coffee. MC, NO mention of work today.   Ok?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> duct tape the baby to the wall. He'll be fine for a little while.
> 
> 
> you tried it too?





huntinglady74 said:


> Bama i wanted to try that but the hubby want let me...



But it will give you a few minutes of rest


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Gobbleinwoods, thanks for the coffee. MC, NO mention of work today.   Ok?


I wish it was that easy!! Second weekend in a row here!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, Fishbait just had to go BACK to the Doc. The poison ivy came back on his arms with a horrible horrible vengeance.  Woke up this morning and his left eye had started to swell AGAIN. 

They're starting him on stronger steroids, a stonger steroid cream and atarax for the itching. Doc was very concerned and wants to check him again Wednesday.  This has been the CRAPPIEST summer ever.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Fishbait just had to go BACK to the Doc. The poison ivy came back on his arms with a horrible horrible vengeance.  Woke up this morning and his left eye had started to swell AGAIN.
> 
> They're starting him on stronger steroids, a stonger steroid cream and atarax for the itching. Doc was very concerned and wants to check him again Wednesday.  This has been the CRAPPIEST summer ever.



Keep an eye on the boy, we want him to get to get better.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Keep an eye on the boy, we want him to get to get better.



Thanks 

Speakin of boys......  

You gonna bring him to Big Jim's next weekend and get him fitted for a bow?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Fishbait just had to go BACK to the Doc. The poison ivy came back on his arms with a horrible horrible vengeance.  Woke up this morning and his left eye had started to swell AGAIN.
> 
> They're starting him on stronger steroids, a stonger steroid cream and atarax for the itching. Doc was very concerned and wants to check him again Wednesday.  This has been the CRAPPIEST summer ever.



Is it possible he is getting re-exposed to the ivy somehow? Bed sheets, clothes, etc.. Did ya'll go thru and wipe down all the furniture and stuff? Really strange that it would come back like that. 
And you are correct, this summer can't end soon enough.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it possible he is getting re-exposed to the ivy somehow? Bed sheets, clothes, etc.. Did ya'll go thru and wipe down all the furniture and stuff? Really strange that it would come back like that.
> And you are correct, this summer can't end soon enough.



You bring up a very good point. *light bulb just went on*

After he was exposed (mainly on his arms) he hopped in the Suburban and went to mow the shop. When it cools off, I'll go scrub the armrests in his truck. 

Thank You Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what were their names?............. oh, you meant fish..........right?
> 
> I ate some scrumshious trout & shkrimp tonight, thanks to JeffC.!




Finally!!!  

Lawd, I wish I had some of that speckled trout...glad you enjoyed it


How y'all is???  Worked til 2:00 am, so kind of draggin today.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW!!! What would I do without you guys. I bet you every time he's driven anywhere, he's been exposing his arms over and over again, which is where he keeps breaking out. 

What would anyone suggest scrubbing it with? Dawn or Simple Green?  

God Wobbert-Woo! I love you!!!  



Okay, just read and the best thing to get it off of "items" is a citrus degreaser and then scrub with something like Dawn. 

Guess I'll be scrubbing a Suburban this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it possible he is getting re-exposed to the ivy somehow? Bed sheets, clothes, etc.. Did ya'll go thru and wipe down all the furniture and stuff? Really strange that it would come back like that.
> And you are correct, this summer can't end soon enough.





turtlebug said:


> You bring up a very good point. *light bulb just went on*
> 
> After he was exposed (mainly on his arms) he hopped in the Suburban and went to mow the shop. When it cools off, I'll go scrub the armrests in his truck.
> 
> Thank You Wobbert-Woo!




I don't know TBug.....I was super allergic to poison ivy/oak when I was a kid, seriously allergic. I could look at it and get it in my eyeballs

No kidding, I'm like Robert, it is very unusual to reinfect yourself like that. I guess it is possible that it could still be on the armrests of a vehicle though. 

At any rate, I wish him well. That stuff can be debilitating in this heat.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks
> 
> Speakin of boys......
> 
> You gonna bring him to Big Jim's next weekend and get him fitted for a bow?


We are not but the boy does need a bow in his has quick. 

I think he pulls a 10lb at 28 cm.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 13, 2011)

good afternoon fellers


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know TBug.....I was super allergic to poison ivy/oak when I was a kid, seriously allergic. I could look at it and get it in my eyeballs
> 
> No kidding, I'm like Robert, it is very unusual to reinfect yourself like that. I guess it is possible that it could still be on the armrests of a vehicle though.
> 
> At any rate, I wish him well. That stuff can be debilitating in this heat.



Thanks Jeff. I'm clueless about the stuff. Never had it myself, which is really strange considering I grew up on a farm and playing in the woods. 

The doctor told him last week that a really bad case of it can keep flaring up for almost a year.  But the fact that he's only RE-breaking out on his arms and that he drives his Suburban every day might have some weight. His left arm, which in the Suburban has a vinyl armrest, is by far the worst of it. 

I'd do or give anything to clear it up for him. I HATE seeing him this miserable. He works in the heat all day and the steroids have got him eating like crazy and just not acting like himself. I want my baby well.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We are not but the boy does need a bow in his has quick.
> 
> I think he pulls a 10lb at 28 cm.



I'll talk to Hatchet Dan. I'm sure we can come up with something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Jeff. I'm clueless about the stuff. Never had it myself, which is really strange considering I grew up on a farm and playing in the woods.
> 
> The doctor told him last week that a really bad case of it can keep flaring up for almost a year.  But the fact that he's only RE-breaking out on his arms and that he drives his Suburban every day might have some weight. His left arm, which in the Suburban has a vinyl armrest, is by far the worst of it.
> 
> I'd do or give anything to clear it up for him. I HATE seeing him this miserable. He works in the heat all day and the steroids have got him eating like crazy and just not acting like himself. I want my baby well.



Yes ma'am....I feel his pain. I was so allergic to it when I was a kid, that it seemed I didn't even have to come into actual contact with it. If I got within 20' or so, I was infected.

It's worse that  most people think, I saw a documentary on it once and one of the experts (Dr.) on it said, he was surprised it isn't/wasn't used as a Biological weapon.
A drop the size of a pinhead is enough to make 10 people itch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We are not but the boy does need a bow in his has quick.
> 
> I think he pulls a 10lb at 28 cm.



Hey Poppa!! 



Kendallbearden said:


> good afternoon fellers



Afternoon dude....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Poppa!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon dude....



Hello Sir Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Sir Jeff



How's that ltttle Connerpigmy and Ms Courtney doin, fine I hope? Tell'em Hi for me!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> WOW!!! What would I do without you guys. I bet you every time he's driven anywhere, he's been exposing his arms over and over again, which is where he keeps breaking out.
> 
> What would anyone suggest scrubbing it with? Dawn or Simple Green?
> 
> ...



I was just guessing out loud, Bugsy. It may not be the answer, but i sure hope so.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Bugsy!
look what i just found

From PoisonIvy.org:

How long does the oil last? 
The oil from poison ivy is extremely stable and will stay potent - essentially forever. You can get a rash from clothing or tools that have the oil from last summer, or even from many years back.

So if you don't remove the oil by washing, using alcohol to dissolve it, or by just hosing off with a hard spray from a hose - assume it will stay forever.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 13, 2011)

TBug, I'll trade you one Fishbait for one mini-me. Warning though, he's got 200 tick bites on his shins and ankles.

I told him if he was planning on going in the woods, he better drink some vineger the night before. That didn't happen so now he's miserable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Bugsy!
> look what i just found
> 
> From PoisonIvy.org:
> ...



WOW!!! I didn't remember that part of the documentary Rob, but now that you've mentioned it I do recall them discussing that it being an oil and therefore had a long lifespan, so to speak.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

welll, i guess i'm gonna go spend some quality time with the wifey grocery shopping. Ya'll have a good afternoon!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2011)

Afternoon all...just checking in on ya's.  Carry on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> welll, i guess i'm gonna go spend some quality time with the wifey grocery shopping. Ya'll have a good afternoon!





boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all...just checking in on ya's.  Carry on.



Yep...thinkin about going to hit the pool for a while, before any Tstorms come in.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Had a nice 2 hour nap. 

Now it's time to load up for a little


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Had a nice 2 hour nap.
> 
> Now it's time to load up for a little



Yep, Sat night


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 13, 2011)

where are all da drivelers at? It sure is slow around here.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> where are all da drivelers at? It sure is slow around here.



We all here at the partay! 

Did you not get the invitation? 

PM sent.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We all here at the partay!
> 
> Did you not get the invitation?
> 
> PM sent.



Hey Les...pass me another cold one Bro'


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

I see the big red button is now in reach of another idjit. 

Congrats DW


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Les...pass me another cold one Bro'



I can't.... I'm trying to run and hide from an idjit....


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I see the big red button is now in reach of another idjit.
> 
> Congrats DW


  


Les Miles said:


> I can't.... I'm trying to run and hide from an idjit....



Yeah, ya better be running...


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can't.... I'm trying to run and hide from an idjit....



Thanks les.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thanks les.


 For REAL?!?!? 
ok, ok, caught my breath........... congrats dude!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2011)

ok, just put up 6 quarts of pear relish, and listening to the thunder roll!
back later........... mehbe.............


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2011)

Dang idjits.

Posted a item on line for sale, put a picture of item, description and asking price ...

get a e-mail back ... "im interested"
Thats it. My reply was "cool" ... 

The sad thing is, thats not the first time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang idjits.
> 
> Posted a item on line for sale, put a picture of item, description and asking price ...
> 
> ...



And?


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And?



_Annnnd_ i wait for reply from said idjit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

slip said:


> _Annnnd_ i wait for reply from said idjit.


And, if he doesn't??


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And, if he doesn't??



Then i wait for somebody else


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Then i wait for somebody else


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>






Hey wait a minute ...... You gettin smart with me?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey wait a minute ...... You gettin smart with me?



And if I am??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2011)

It is about as dead in here as my friend's funeral home !!!  

I guess that I will eat some     and then watch some television to catch up on the day's events.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

I have no idea what you are talking about, my hair isn't long enough to part..


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Party party PARTY!


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about, my hair isn't long enough to part..



Typo,I had to delete it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Typo,I had to delete it.


Ummm, even us commoners know how to edit their own post,,,,,,,,,DEEE,,UUHHHHHH,...


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, even us commoners know how to edit their own post,,,,,,,,,DEEE,,UUHHHHHH,...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


>


That's OK, you're a UGA fan. We understand the dilemma you face in attempting to fathom the complexities of turning even the most simple process such as the edit feature into a truly vexing perplexity..


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's OK, you're a UGA fan. We understand the dilemma you face in attempting to fathom the complexities of turning even the most simple process such as the edit feature into a truly vexing perplexity..



At least you understand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

Well well well....what have we here???


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well....what have we here???



Whaa?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone home? Just stoppin' in for a quick hello!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Anyone home? Just stoppin' in for a quick hello!


Hey SP, how's dat baby doin??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey SP, how's dat baby doin??



He's doing great! Pretty quiet for a newborn. Only gets noisy if something is REALLY botherin' him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> He's doing great! Pretty quiet for a newborn. Only gets noisy if something is REALLY botherin' him


Like dinner time, or bustin a grumpy??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Whaa?



If your trigger finger gets _Itchy_......jus scratch it!!! 

Congrats dude!!! 



CortGirl said:


> Anyone home? Just stoppin' in for a quick hello!



Hello Ms ShugaPlum!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like dinner time, or bustin a grumpy??



 Yep. Those would be about the only times


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Anyone home? Just stoppin' in for a quick hello!


Hiya Sugar Plum!!.........Hope You, and the little one are doing well


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If your trigger finger gets _Itchy_......jus scratch it!!!
> 
> Congrats dude!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks jeff.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Ms ShugaPlum!!!



Hey there 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Sugar Plum!!.........Hope You, and the little one are doing well



Hey Mitch! We're good. Tired, but good


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hiya Sugar Plum!!.........Hope You, and the little one are doing well



How ya doin RUTT?  You'll never guess what a pleasant surprise I'm getting over here right now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey there
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mitch! We're good. Tired, but good


Good to hear..........I'm thinking the tired ain't going away anytime soon!! Although it will take on new forms as time goes on!!



Jeff C. said:


> How ya doin RUTT?  You'll never guess what a pleasant surprise I'm getting over here right now


Doing good Jeff, been busy........Let me guess..... You're going to be cutting grass again real soon!!.....I did that this afternoon when I got home from work, and just after I put the lawnmower up it rained again!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

evening babes and bro's!
been killing germans on ps2, looking at boats online, and watching a really weird movie called "The Boondock Saints". Ate supper at Ryans and am just about recovered from that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to hear..........I'm thinking the tired ain't going away anytime soon!! Although it will take on new forms as time goes on!!
> 
> Doing good Jeff, been busy........Let me guess..... You're going to be cutting grass again real soon!!.....I did that this afternoon when I got home from work, and just after I put the lawnmower up it rained again!!



You boys are approaching this mowing thingy all wrong. I wait till mine is twice as high as it should be, then I mow it (tons of clippings) and it is all brown underneath (bermuda) and takes about two weeks for it to recover to need a mowing again. Even longer if it doesn't rain..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening babes and bro's!
> been killing germans on ps2, looking at boats online, and watching a really weird movie called "The Boondock Saints". Ate supper at Ryans and am just about recovered from that.


The Boondock Saints is a good movie!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to hear..........I'm thinking the tired ain't going away anytime soon!! Although it will take on new forms as time goes on!!
> 
> Doing good Jeff, been busy........Let me guess..... You're going to be cutting grass again real soon!!.....I did that this afternoon when I got home from work, and just after I put the lawnmower up it rained again!!



Yep....the dadblamed rain just made sure of that here also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys are approaching this mowing thingy all wrong. I wait till mine is twice as high as it should be, then I mow it (tons of clippings) and it is all brown underneath (bermuda) and takes about two weeks for it to recover to need a mowing again. Even longer if it doesn't rain..


My yard is in Bahaia mostly......Got some patches of Centipede, St, Augustine, Bermuda, and Zoysia........The Zoysia appeared this year in the Sand bed where nothing grew before??

Wish the whole yard was in the Centipede or St. Augustine

With rain/water Bahaia needs mowing twice a week!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Boondock Saints is a good movie!!



Definitely had some plot twists i didn't see coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My yard is in Bahaia mostly......Got some patches of Centipede, St, Augustine, Bermuda, and Zoysia........The Zoysia appeared this year in the Sand bed where nothing grew before??
> 
> Wish the whole yard was in the Centipede or St. Augustine
> 
> With rain/water Bahaia needs mowing twice a week!!


Well, if you need justification for hitting the bahia with round-up, it is on the moderate invasive species list for eradication by the DNR..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you need justification for hitting the bahia with round-up, it is on the moderate invasive species list for eradication by the DNR..


The yard is 1.5 acres........If I could afford to replace that Bahaia I would!!........The Centipede, and ST. Augustine will push out the Bahaia as long as they get water on a regular basis.........Problem is water on a regular basis


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My yard is in Bahaia mostly......Got some patches of Centipede, St, Augustine, Bermuda, and Zoysia........The Zoysia appeared this year in the Sand bed where nothing grew before??
> 
> Wish the whole yard was in the Centipede or St. Augustine
> 
> With rain/water Bahaia needs mowing twice a week!!



Yep...mine is predominantly cent/st aug. with some large patches of bahia, throw in some fescue here and there, and ofcourse, a variety of common weeds.....it's purty and green, especially after I mow it and it rains


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...mine is predominantly cent/st aug. with some large patches of bahia, throw in some fescue here and there, and ofcourse, a variety of common weeds.....it's purty and green, especially after I mow it and it rains


It's hard to get rid of Bahaia. I had some in my food plots on the hunting lease. Several years ago I plowed them up for planting. Just got the plowing done, and it didn't rain for a month. That dirt was as dry as baby powder, and pretty much as dusty!!

I thought that would have done it in.......That junk was back even stronger the next year!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's hard to get rid of Bahaia. I had some in my food plots on the hunting lease. Several years ago I plowed them up for planting. Just got the plowing done, and it didn't rain for a month. That dirt was as dry as baby powder, and pretty much as dusty!!
> 
> I thought that would have done it in.......That junk was back even stronger the next year!!



Yep...it's tough!!! Mitch, I've had good success plugging both cent/st. aug (small patches of sod) throughout different areas of my yard. Centipede prefers the sunny more exposed areas. The st. aug will do fine there, but does better than centipede in the shaded areas.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...it's tough!!! Mitch, I've had good success plugging both cent/st. aug (small patches of sod) throughout different areas of my yard. Centipede prefers the sunny more exposed areas. The st. aug will do fine there, but does better than centipede in the shaded areas.


The centipede is thriving in the ditch out front with full sun, and plenty of water.......The St. Augustine is doing well in some shady areas as long as there is rain........It gets stressed during dry spells, and the worms kill it off!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The centipede is thriving in the ditch out front with full sun, and plenty of water.......The St. Augustine is doing well in some shady areas as long as there is rain........It gets stressed during dry spells, and the worms kill it off!!



Dead on!!! Hey Mitch, I just discovered a patchy infestation of Chinch bugs in my St. Aug. Keep an eye on that!! It will appear to be burning/drying up. I saw it and just stood there looking closely when I spotted the little black bugs crawling all through those burnt appearing patches


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dead on!!! Hey Mitch, I just discovered a patchy infestation of Chinch bugs in my St. Aug. Keep an eye on that!! It will appear to be burning/drying up. I saw it and just stood there looking closely when I spotted the little black bugs crawling all through those burnt appearing patches


Time to stumble off to bed!!.......Got to be up early, and head into work in the morning!!.........Don't see a day off for me till next month!!........G'night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like everyone is gone. 

Hung out at my cousins from 3:00p - 9:00p swimming, grilling, etc....I'm water logged 

CYL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to stumble off to bed!!.......Got to be up early, and head into work in the morning!!.........Don't see a day off for me till next month!!........G'night folks!!



10-4, brother Mitch. Good night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Whats so funny?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





slip said:


> Whats so funny?



He's funny that way!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Obviously, somebody rattled his cage.  

But I don't know if that is a good thing or a bad thing at this late hour.      I sure hope that Dawn has her leash on him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2011)

Any one for a cup of coffee?







I need it.   Went to see Alison Krauss et.al. at the Fox last night.  Home at 1.  Great show but tired this AM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> He's funny that way!


I get it. Y'all don't get it???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and MC.  Happy Sunday to both of you and the rest of the sleepy drivelers on GON.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Is that bacon you're eating there?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that bacon you're eating there?


nope, smoked deer sausage......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 well hey there..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nope, smoked deer sausage......


Where'd you find zig zags big enough??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where'd you find zig zags big enough??


 I can be very resourceful.............



Jeff C. said:


>


 HI...........

ok, I got to make myself get busy............. ya'll have a good afternoon............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can be very resourceful.............
> 
> 
> HI...........
> ...



Helloooo

I'm doing just the opposite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2011)

Anybody else notice that ALL Admin/Mods are pup fans??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody else notice that ALL Admin/Mods are pup fans??



No I haven't.....I try not to pay attention to them


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody else notice that ALL Admin/Mods are pup fans??



Not me .... i dont even like foot ball

Now that the thrashers are no more there aint a sport worth watching.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody else notice that ALL Admin/Mods are pup fans??



Is that because they too are not house broken?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Not me .... i dont even like foot ball
> 
> Now that the thrashers are no more there aint a sport worth watching.





Never been a hockey fan, had a friend talk me into attending a game one time, had to admit it was entertaining.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No I haven't.....I try not to pay attention to them


It's a conspiracy I tell ya!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never been a hockey fan, had a friend talk me into attending a game one time, had to admit it was entertaining.



Went to a falcons game once ...right after all the mike vick drama the game was alright though.

Atleast in hockey they let them fight


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody else notice that ALL Admin/Mods are pup fans??



Well........ for the longest time, if you didn't shoot a trad bow you were out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Not me .... i dont even like foot ball
> 
> Now that the thrashers are no more there aint a sport worth watching.




Here....does this help???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here....does this help???



how did you get the fox in your avatar up on the screen at the falcons game?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> how did you get the fox in your avatar up on the screen at the falcons game?





Whatchu lookin at the screen for??


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Here....does this help???


Thrashers had some of them too.


Kendallbearden said:


> how did you get the fox in your avatar up on the screen at the falcons game?



You were looking at the screen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatchu lookin at the screen for??





slip said:


> Thrashers had some of them too.
> 
> 
> You were looking at the screen?



The boy ain't right I tell ya'. 

Kendallbearden is the fella in the commercial denying that he has A.D.D. and in mid sentence screams.....SQUIRREL!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy ain't right I tell ya'.
> 
> Kendallbearden is the fella in the commercial denying that he has A.D.D. and in mid sentence screams.....SQUIRREL!!!!!
> View attachment 616125


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatchu lookin at the screen for??



it wasn't the first thing i noticed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy ain't right I tell ya'.
> 
> Kendallbearden is the fella in the commercial denying that he has A.D.D. and in mid sentence screams.....SQUIRREL!!!!!
> View attachment 616125





Kendallbearden said:


> it wasn't the first thing i noticed



What??? There's a squirrel on that screen as well??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boy ain't right I tell ya'.
> 
> Kendallbearden is the fella in the commercial denying that he has A.D.D. and in mid sentence screams.....SQUIRREL!!!!!
> View attachment 616125



what can i say, i'm observant


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> what can i say, i'm observ,,,,,,,Oh LOOK!! A SQUIRREL!!!


See what I mean?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What??? There's a squirrel on that screen as well??



as a matter of fact....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 14, 2011)

Howdy Gang.  Just making a fly-by before nappy time...  Been a full day already and after a night like last, whheeeewww..  I need it.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

Idjits


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Kendall... 243 says "Hi"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Kendall... 243 says "Hi"



Is Kendall pointing at Seth in that scope shot??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits




Post a picture with a cheerleader.....didn't figger it'd be too long before you showed up.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Kendall... 243 says "Hi"



Hi 243 

Still got les in that scope i see


----------



## Self! (Aug 14, 2011)

buncha mislead idgits....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> buncha mislead idgits....


Speaking of mis-lead, how was that date with the psycho woman the other night?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> buncha mislead idgits....



did you see my picture with the pot and the kettle?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

grass, weed, and idjits. 
Yep, everything is normal here. Heading to the Sports Forum...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grass, weed, and idjits.
> Yep, everything is normal here. Heading to the Sports Forum...



No prob....I'm sure you'll get a little bit of some, and a ton of the other over there.....


----------



## Self! (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of mis-lead, how was that date with the psycho woman the other night?





Didn't go. Remembered I am a fisherman, and there are lots more fish out there. Went to church today and set WAY in the back though. 




Kendallbearden said:


> did you see my picture with the pot and the kettle?





I think it is time we came up with prison code words here. 




rhbama3 said:


> grass, weed, and idjits.
> Yep, everything is normal here. Heading to the Sports Forum...




grass? weed? Never in this place. But with your posting we have exceeded our quoata of idgits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Didn't go. Remembered I am a fisherman, and there are lots more fish out there. Went to church today and set WAY in the back though.



Good to know you learned something from FM-64-4


----------



## Self! (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good to know you learned something from FM-64-4





More like a sister yelling so loud from Alabama that I could put the phone down and still here her. She said ain't no woman worth the trouble.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> More like a sister yelling so loud from Alabama that I could put the phone down and still here her. She said ain't no woman worth the trouble.



Well, it's good to know that somebody is successful at appealing to the one good brain cell you have that still possesses some common sense...


----------



## Self! (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's good to know that somebody is successful at appealing to the one good brain cell you have that still possesses some common sense...





I think it had more to do with one of her friends moving out  here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I think it had more to do with one of her friends moving out  here.


So, she's tryin to hook up up huh????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2011)

Howdy folks!  Man what a night!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks!  Man what a night!



too much bbq?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2011)

My post pregnancy hormones are all outta whack...for the first time in my oldest child's life, we live in a neighborhood where there are other children. One of the kids came to see if Hayley could play, and I started crying...jeezus.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My post pregnancy hormones are all outta whack...for the first time in my oldest child's life, we live in a neighborhood where there are other children. One of the kids came to see if Hayley could play, and I started crying...jeezus.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?



Well......I'm not crying. 

Actually after lunch I am ready to nap. Had smoked chicken, bbq beans, scalloped potatoes, slaw and lots of iced tea. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well......I'm not crying.
> 
> Actually after lunch I am ready to nap. Had smoked chicken, bbq beans, scalloped potatoes, slaw and lots of iced tea. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



sounds like a good plan


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My post pregnancy hormones are all outta whack...for the first time in my oldest child's life, we live in a neighborhood where there are other children. One of the kids came to see if Hayley could play, and I started crying...jeezus.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?



Don't worry about the hormone thingy. It'll go away after you become a grandma.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't worry about the hormone thingy. It'll go away after you become a grandma.



 I told my oldest that she's not allowed to make me a grandma. Well, at least not until I'm darn good and ready to be one! 

On a lighter note...my husband was going to talk to the land owner behind us to see about leasing the property, but then we find out that half our neighborhood trespasses on the land during huntin' seasons! Sheesh! They even "invited" him to join them during deer season. Ha!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)

Howdy folks.


Miss Cortney, I don`t know if I spoke to you since you had the little one  and before I left or not. If not, congratulations on the birth of a healthy, strong, boy child. I know ya`ll are proud, and I`m proud for ya`ll.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> Miss Cortney, I don`t know if I spoke to you since you had the little one  and before I left or not. If not, congratulations on the birth of a healthy, strong, boy child. I know ya`ll are proud, and I`m proud for ya`ll.



Thank you Nick! I can't remember much of anything either, so if you did, no worries 

Glad to see you back! Did you relax any while you were gone?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 14, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Gang.  Just making a fly-by before nappy time...  Been a full day already and after a night like last, whheeeewww..  I need it.


Twas a great night!  


BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks!  Man what a night!


   


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> Miss Cortney, I don`t know if I spoke to you since you had the little one  and before I left or not. If not, congratulations on the birth of a healthy, strong, boy child. I know ya`ll are proud, and I`m proud for ya`ll.



Here's a few pics Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Thank you Nick! I can't remember much of anything either, so if you did, no worries
> 
> Glad to see you back! Did you relax any while you were gone?





Sure didn`t. Hauled my boat all the way down there, and never put it in the water. Was gonna stay and squirrel hunt tomorrow, and my knee told me to come on home today. 

I did get to boss a big overgrown youngun` around, and make him replace the bad boards on the dock though. That was fun!  

Thanks for askin`!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Twas a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Where all them babies come from???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where all them babies come from???



Do we have to have the "Talk" again?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

gonna be a deep fried supper tonight. Bream, french fries, and fried okra will take turns in boiling oil!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where all them babies come from???



PM sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be a deep fried supper tonight. Bream, french fries, and fried okra will take turns in boiling oil!



Mmmmmm....sounds good!!! I'm gonna go with some puh-sketti.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonights dinner .... our very own and very first home grown chicken .... sure hope its good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks!  Man what a night!



Could be a song in that title.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

I just killed a couple of bacon sammiches


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just killed a couple of bacon sammiches



Recipe:

4 slices of bacon between 8 slices of bacon x 2.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just killed a couple of bacon sammiches



one of life's true simple pleasures. Ain't nothing like a BLT with some salt, pepper, Mayo on toast.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

wasupidjitdrivelers


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> wasupidjitdrivelers



just finished supper, remembering some history with Nic, and watching the ups and downs of whether the Aggies will be an SEC team or not.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just finished supper, remembering some history with Nic, and watching the ups and downs of whether the Aggies will be an SEC team or not.



Tired of all the preseason blabber over there. Only 20 more days though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2011)

It's gonna be a great season...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

idjits


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjits



Only an idjit would hop on that bandwagon and root for a bunch of tater-head tree-huggers that play on blue turf when there's plenty of other fine teams in the SEC to be a fan of.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2011)

Cant wait to take out the single shot 20 and pop some squirrels tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Only an idjit would hop on that bandwagon and root for a bunch of tater-head tree-huggers that play on blue turf when there's plenty of other fine teams in the SEC to be a fan of.



i just like the way boise plays


----------



## david w. (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i just like the way boise plays



Whats their quarterback name?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Cant wait to take out the single shot 20 and pop some squirrels tomorrow afternoon.


Best of luck to you slip!!

Since when did this turn into the Sports Forum??.........Buncha Fooball Idjits!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

david w. said:


> hehehe



glad to see you took care of the pics while i wasn't on


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Best of luck to you slip!!
> 
> Since when did this turn into the Sports Forum??.........Buncha Fooball Idjits!!



we're all ready for some foooootbawl


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjits


personal attack!!! 


slip said:


> Cant wait to take out the single shot ban button and pop a taterhead tonight.


Bye Seth......


----------



## david w. (Aug 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Best of luck to you slip!!
> 
> Since when did this turn into the Sports Forum??.........Buncha Fooball Idjits!!



Come on rutt.You know this is a driveler thread.It can go from bugerking to steak in a second.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

david w. said:


> Whats their quarterback name?



kellen moore


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

david w. said:


> Come on rutt.You know this is a driveler thread.It can go from bugerking to steak in a second.



I ate a whopper of a steak a couple days ago


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> personal attack!!!
> 
> Bye Seth......



idjits is more than one wich means it aint personal


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> kellen moore



google is a wonderful thang, ain't it?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> google is a wonderful thang, ain't it?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> google is a wonderful thang, ain't it?



not if u cant spell


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Aww, that was sweet. It's ok, i forgive you for being a boise fan


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2011)

Funny, went to huddle house at 10pm for some hashbrowns, guy pulls up in a deuce and a half with a carseat in the passenger seat .... He was happy to talk about it, 7 miles to the gallon


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Aww, that was sweet. It's ok, i forgive you for being a boise fan



back off some there lil feller


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> back off some there lil feller


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 14, 2011)

well, i'm out fellers. Yall be good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2011)

well Monday found an open door so coffee is needed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2011)

GOOD MORNING Gobblin.  You are right.  It seems that Monday has snuck in here on us.  It sure seems like the weekend just up and disappeared in a hurry.  It just might take 2 cups to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.

Well Happy Monday to all of you "Creek Waders" out there this morning.  Get your rear-ends in gear and get a move on because there is a whole world of crazy things for you to get involved in today.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Good mornin folks! Hope erryone had a wonderful weekend. Got a nice 4 day work week.  One kid is at Mimi's house and my wife is going out of town with the other one on Thursday. 

Hmmmm.... What shall i do???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2011)

gooooood morning yall!! hope yall had a better wknd than me, i spent most of Sat and Sun. changing my well pump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> gooooood morning yall!! hope yall had a better wknd than me, i spent most of Sat and Sun. changing my well pump



Sorry  bout that, must be a big well pump!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2011)

Good morning folks!!.........Just a quick driveby on my way out the door.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Keebs,  

Biscuits & gravy, grits, eggs, and just for you....
















some nice thick pieces of BACON!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs,
> 
> Biscuits & gravy, grits, eggs, and just for you....
> some nice thick pieces of BACON!!!!


 Perfect & while you're at it, add a few more, I've figured out the secret!!!!!!
*Happy* Monday, Waders!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Mornin' everyone...anyone else feel like they just stayed up through the night?

Keebs- you can still have bacon?? Yay! I know you must be relieved!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone...anyone else feel like they just stayed up through the night?
> 
> Keebs- you can still have bacon?? Yay! I know you must be relieved!


I think I did, other than having weird dreams (nothing unusual there) I would have sworn I didn't sleep!
where there's a will, there's a way......................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Good mornin` folks. I`m back, and ready to leave again...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks. I`m back, and ready to leave again...


 NOT so fast mister!!!

























 How are ya!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOT so fast mister!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ll send you a PM.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll send you a PM.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Perfect & while you're at it, add a few more, I've figured out the secret!!!!!!
> *Happy* Monday, Waders!



Too much winderlicking??? 



CortGirl said:


> Mornin' everyone...anyone else feel like they just stayed up through the night?
> 
> Keebs- you can still have bacon?? Yay! I know you must be relieved!



I slept like a baby! A good 8 hours of sleep. 



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks. I`m back, and ready to leave again...



Morning Nic! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll send you a PM.



I got nothing....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Mornin` Randy. How you are?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

Just getting the week started and catching up on the sports blabber and the drivel on here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Too much winderlicking???
> 
> _*mehbe................ *_
> 
> I slept like a baby! A good 8 hours of sleep and I still got nothing....


must.not.comment.........must.not.comment..........


Les Miles said:


> Just getting the week started and catching up on the sports blabber and the drivel on here.


 excuse me, we no longer "drivel" here, we wade in da creek & discuss, but we do NOT drivel...........tyvm........... carry on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2011)

Good mornin' wadin' discussters!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin' dribblas!!!


 AHEM!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6213444&postcount=293


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Where's Mudslinger?????????

ok, never mind, got a text, he's knee deep in syrup & sausage this morning...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin' wadin' discussters!!!





Keebs said:


> AHEM!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6213444&postcount=293



Fixed it fer ya....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it fer ya....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Woody's lost a good'un here, folks! Olcowman.........

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6213347&postcount=1


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good mornin folks! Hope erryone had a wonderful weekend. Got a nice 4 day work week.  One kid is at Mimi's house and my wife is going out of town with the other one on Thursday.
> 
> Hmmmm.... What shall i do???



Here's an idea...go to the ATM and pull out some cashola, and grab a gallon of that Carolina sauce and meet me at my house one evening!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good mornin folks! Hope erryone had a wonderful weekend. Got a nice 4 day work week.  One kid is at Mimi's house and my wife is going out of town with the other one on Thursday.
> 
> Hmmmm.... What shall i do???



Here's an idea...go to the ATM and pull out some cashola, and grab a gallon of that Carolina sauce and meet me at my house one evening!      

Good morning everybody...been a relaxing weekend and I spent most of yesterday in the shop futzing around.  Turned another antler pen and prepped a dozen more pen blanks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Here's an idea...go to the ATM and pull out some cashola, and grab a gallon of that Carolina sauce and meet me at my house one evening!


bbq twista?!?!?!



boneboy96 said:


> Here's an idea...go to the ATM and pull out some cashola, and grab a gallon of that Carolina sauce and meet me at my house one evening!
> 
> Good morning everybody...been a relaxing weekend and I spent most of yesterday in the shop futzing around.  Turned another antler pen and prepped a dozen more pen blanks.


 NICE!
Now, how bout those sunglass holders?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> bbq twista?!?!?!
> 
> 
> NICE!
> Now, how bout those sunglass holders?!?!



They got put on hold after I read where ERD got some rash on his neck and it may have been caused by the sunglass holders.  Sweat and neoprene can have bad reactions to sensitive skin.   That and I've been busy turning pens and wine bottle stoppers.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> They got put on hold after I read where ERD got some rash on his neck and it may have been caused by the sunglass holders.  Sweat and neoprene can have bad reactions to sensitive skin.   That and I've been busy turning pens and wine bottle stoppers.


But the neoprene will be covered, right?!?! you juss wanted to work on that other stuff, admit it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Here's an idea...go to the ATM and pull out some cashola, and grab a gallon of that Carolina sauce and meet me at my house one evening!
> 
> Good morning everybody...been a relaxing weekend and I spent most of yesterday in the shop futzing around.  Turned another antler pen and prepped a dozen more pen blanks.



Mornin Bobby!!!  J-man's got his eye on a couple of those pens, and so do I   I'll get with ya before too long about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Bobby!!!  J-man's got his eye on a couple of those pens, and so do I   I'll get with ya before too long about it.





J-Man is NOT allowed to bring those pens to the gatherings...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> J-Man is NOT allowed to bring those pens to the gatherings...



He did say he wanted "a couple of them"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He did say he wanted "a couple of them"!


Maybe he want's to see everyone hop like a kangaroo..


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Howdy neighbors!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I slept like a baby! A good 8 hours of sleep.





You, Sir, are FULL OF IT. Babies do NOT sleep a full 8 hours. Ask me how I know....


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> You, Sir, are FULL OF IT. Babies do NOT sleep a full 8 hours. Ask me how I know....





someone get up on the wrong side of the bed a few times last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> J-Man is NOT allowed to bring those pens to the gatherings...





Keebs said:


> He did say he wanted "a couple of them"!






How about the wine stoppers then???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How about the wine stoppers then???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

*keebs!!!!!
You idjit!!!!!*


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> someone get up on the wrong side of the bed a few times last night?





Don't you know any better than to go around pesterin' an angry mama bear?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Don't you know any better than to go around pesterin' an angry mama bear?



Not tryin to be fresh or anything, but if bears looked like you I'd spend a whole lot more time in da woods!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not tryin to be fresh or anything, but if bears looked like you I'd spend a whole lot more time in da woods!!!





Someone needs to make sure our pal Willie sees this...he's forgotten how to be nice to ladies with weapons


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

howdy fellers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Woody's lost a good'un here, folks! Olcowman.........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6213347&postcount=1




Sorry folks............ SORRY Olcowman.......... it was a different "Bubba".............. Olcowman will be back (hopefully) soon to show me the error of my ways!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs and Cortney, keep this bunch straight till I get back later today. Get mean (meaner) if you have too!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and Cortney, keep this bunch straight till I get back later today. Get mean (meaner) if you have too!


Even between the TWO of us, we could never reach your level of meaness!


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Get mean (meaner) if you have too!



I dont think they'll have any problem with that ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Someone needs to make sure our pal Willie sees this...he's forgotten how to be nice to ladies with weapons



And Willie wonders why all of the womenz he goes out with are psycho. HE MAKES THEM THAT WAY!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and Cortney, keep this bunch straight till I get back later today. Get mean (meaner) if you have too!



Oh goody!!! I like mean womenz...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs and Cortney, keep this bunch straight till I get back later today. Get mean (meaner) if you have too!



With only 2 hours of sleep on my side, I can handle it... 



Keebs said:


> Even between the TWO of us, we could never reach your level of meaness!



 



slip said:


> I dont think they'll have any problem with that ....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Even between the TWO of us, we could never reach your level of meaness!





slip said:


> I dont think they'll have any problem with that ....




I ain`t blind, you know, I can read this!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And Willie wonders why all of the womenz he goes out with are psycho. HE MAKES THEM THAT WAY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody!!! I like mean womenz...




Ain`t they nice!!  




CortGirl said:


> With only 2 hours of sleep on my side, I can handle it...






I ain`t blind, you know, I can read this!   

Be back in a little bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t they nice!!



I like em'. With a mean woman you know exactly where you stand and can usually tell when you need to duck!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> With only 2 hours of sleep on my side, I can handle it...



Only two hours of sleep 
Guess i better not be an idjit to day...not until the kind and gentle nic gets back anyway. I ain't messin with no angry wimmenz.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen it has officially been one of those days, and its only half way thru, how ya'll is? What did i miss over the weekend?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 15, 2011)

Somebody told me there was some ornery wimminz in here runnin' the place. 



Miss Keebs and Cortney are not capable of Nic's level of ornery behavior. 

Yall is too sweet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where's Mudslinger?????????
> 
> ok, never mind, got a text, he's knee deep in syrup & sausage this morning...........



 Mustard women! Geez


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Only two hours of sleep
> Guess i better not be an idjit to day...not until the kind and gentle nic gets back anyway. I ain't messin with no angry wimmenz.



That throws that comment out the window.


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Don't you know any better than to go around pesterin' an angry mama bear?





CortGirl said:


> Someone needs to make sure our pal Willie sees this...he's forgotten how to be nice to ladies with weapons





The difference between women with weapons and men with weapons is....men know how to use them 

Give it six weeks and you will be sleeping through the night again


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody told me there was some hornery wimminz in here runnin' the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEVER underestimate the power of ticked off wimmenz. They are a dangerous species i tell ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody told me there was some hornery wimminz in here runnin' the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's ornery!!!! Hornery is another topic all together, and will prolly get you banned...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> I dont think they'll have any problem with that ....


I've told you once, I'll tell ya again, mod or no mod, you ain't too big for me to 



CortGirl said:


> With only 2 hours of sleep on my side, I can handle it...






Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t blind, you know, I can read this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you're still here??? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like em'. With a mean woman you know exactly where you stand and can usually tell when you need to duck!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen it has officially been one of those days, and its only half way thru, how ya'll is? What did i miss over the weekend?


git all the syrup off your face this time?



Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody told me there was some hornery wimminz in here runnin' the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you suckin up to us two for?  They ain't gonna make us mods............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> That throws that comment out the window.



i don't wanna hear it 
I ain't had much sleep myself


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> The difference between women with weapons and men with weapons is....men know how to use them
> 
> Give it six weeks and you will be sleeping through the night again


 _oh really_?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like em'. With a mean woman you know exactly where you stand and can usually tell when you need to duck!!!



I don't tell you when to duck. Especially if I'm the one doin' the throwin'! 



Kendallbearden said:


> Only two hours of sleep
> Guess i better not be an idjit to day...not until the kind and gentle nic gets back anyway. I ain't messin with no angry wimmenz.



And that's not even two SOLID hours!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen it has officially been one of those days, and its only half way thru, how ya'll is? What did i miss over the weekend?



I'm tired...been unpacking.



Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody told me there was some hornery wimminz in here runnin' the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh, are ya sure you don't mean ORNERY? 



William H Bonney said:


> The difference between women with weapons and men with weapons is....men know how to use them
> 
> Give it six weeks and you will be sleeping through the night again



Come a little closer, I'll show ya how I use my weapons...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Why you suckin up to us two for?  They ain't gonna make us mods............



Come to think of it, there ain't enough women mod folk on here. If there had been in the past just think of how quick some of these problem folks would have gone away!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I don't tell you when to duck. Especially if I'm the one doin' the throwin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I don't tell you when to duck. Especially if I'm the one doin' the throwin'!
> ..



MAN!!! What a woman!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come to think of it, there ain't enough women mod folk on here. If there had been in the past just think of how quick some of these problem folks would have gone away!!



No thanks! 



William H Bonney said:


>







Miguel Cervantes said:


> MAN!!! What a woman!!!



Just ask my husband...he'll tell you I have excellent aim


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody told me there was some hornery wimminz in here runnin' the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and how are you familiar with nics hornery behavior?


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> No thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





certified skillet flinger?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> No thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet he don't have dating scars on the back of his head and shins like I do!!... I knew right away that mine was a goodun when she started using brute force to keep me in line...


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet he don't have dating scars on the back of his head and shins like I do!!... I knew right away that mine was a goodun when she started using brute force to keep me in line...




I don't have the words, but hand over yo man card


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> certified skillet flinger?



Lifetime member  

I remember one of the first times I connected with my intended target- it was an ex boyfriend, he let mommy convince him to cancel the wedding a month before the date. The "ammo" was the Holy book. A hardback copy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet he don't have dating scars on the back of his head and shins like I do!!... I knew right away that mine was a goodun when she started using brute force to keep me in line...



My husband told me a story once about the night he and his last ex broke up...she sat in front of the door and then when he tried to lift her outta the way, she went all "jello" on top of him...kept him still for a few minutes until he could breathe properly.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I don't have the words, but hand over yo man card



most fellers just go ahead and turn those in on the wedding day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Come a little closer, I'll show ya how I use my weapons...


 Go Sugar Plum!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come to think of it, there ain't enough women mod folk on here. If there had been in the past just think of how quick some of these problem folks would have gone away!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> MAN!!! What a woman!!!


 UhOh Sugar Plum, he's getting "that look", ya better run!!!!!!


William H Bonney said:


> I don't have the words, but hand over yo man card


 Hey back off my shuggums, his man card is bigger & better than YO man card! uuuhh wait a minute, that didn't type out as good as it sounded in my head.............. 


CortGirl said:


> Lifetime member
> 
> I remember one of the first times I connected with my intended target- it was an ex boyfriend, he let mommy convince him to cancel the wedding a month before the date. The "ammo" was the Holy book. A hardback copy!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Go Sugar Plum!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that what that look means? I thought it was constipation...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I don't have the words, but hand over yo man card



Back off midget!!! 



CortGirl said:


> Lifetime member
> 
> I remember one of the first times I connected with my intended target- it was an ex boyfriend, he let mommy convince him to cancel the wedding a month before the date. The "ammo" was the Holy book. A hardback copy!



So you knocked the Holy snot out of him huh?? 



Keebs said:


> Hey back off my shuggums, his man card is bigger & better than YO man card! uuuhh wait a minute, that didn't type out as good as it sounded in my head..............



Sounded about right to me!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> uh, are ya sure you don't mean ORNERY?
> 
> :



OOPS...fixed it...thanks for the heads up.    

I guess I have been reading too many of Seth's posts. 

NOTE TO SELF: Need to check spelling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Is that what that look means? I thought it was constipation...


Hmppfffffff. 

Mean ol' grumpy womenz. It ain't my fault you ain't gettin no sleep..


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Lifetime member
> 
> I remember one of the first times I connected with my intended target- it was an ex boyfriend, he let mommy convince him to cancel the wedding a month before the date. The "ammo" was the Holy book. A hardback copy!





CortGirl said:


> My husband told me a story once about the night he and his last ex broke up...she sat in front of the door and then when he tried to lift her outta the way, she went all "jello" on top of him...kept him still for a few minutes until he could breathe properly.




Did yall attend anger management classes together on the honeymmon? 





Keebs said:


> Hey back off my shuggums, his man card is bigger & better than YO man card! uuuhh wait a minute, that didn't type out as good as it sounded in my head..............





and you know this how?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Is that what that look means? I thought it was constipation...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back off midget!!!
> So you knocked the Holy snot out of him huh??
> Sounded about right to me!!





Sterlo58 said:


> OOPS...fixed it...thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I guess I have been reading too many of Seth's posts.


 You mean you can read them??????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmppfffffff.
> 
> Mean ol' grumpy womenz. It ain't my fault you ain't gettin no sleep.............. although that CAN be arranged...........


 fixed it for ya...............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> and you know this how?


 That's for me to know and you not to worry about...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya...............


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back off midget!!!



or what Fatboy?


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>






William H Bonney said:


> or what Fatboy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> or what Fatboy?


I'll have you put in time out again..


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll have you put in time out again..




do that and Imma going for the knockout! 

I'll send you know who to do you know what when you are you know where


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's gettin' dangerous in here. I'm gunna go pick up my youngin' from school.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> do that and Imma going for the knockout!
> 
> I'll send you know who to do you know what when you are you know where


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It's gettin' dangerous in here. I'm gunna go pick up my youngin' from school.




he who leaves first, lives to post again!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> do that and Imma going for the knockout!
> 
> I'll send you know who to do you know what when you are you know where


 What is Mark gonna do wiff his thurdy-thurdy while MC is wadin in da creek at D.O.G.??? 



Sterlo58 said:


> It's gettin' dangerous in here. I'm gunna go pick up my youngin' from school.


 git back in heah, ain't nuttin but that idjit started his 24 hr duty & has to have *something* to do!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

where is david at? He has been wanting to push that new shiney red button


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> do that and Imma going for the knockout!
> 
> I'll send you know who to do you know what when you are you know where



Sounds like you've got your reverse azimuth all turned inside out.


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What is Mark gonna do wiff his thurdy-thurdy while MC is wadin in da creek at D.O.G.???
> 
> 
> git back in heah, ain't nuttin but that idjit started his 24 hr duty & has to have *something* to do!




Mark will shoot his dog, steal his wife and make him think he knows more about cars than then owner does...just ask....




Kendallbearden said:


> where is david at? He has been wanting to push that new shiney red button




you are in the cross hairs....just trying to steady my aim


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Somebody told me there was some ornery wimminz in here runnin' the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I had to read that firtst sentence 3 times


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like you've got your reverse azimuth all turned inside out.





Sounds like you need an visit from Only Friend you Have


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I had to read that firtst sentence 3 times


you read it BEFORE he "edited", huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you read it BEFORE he "edited", huh?



Yes i did Thought the day was lookin up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Sounds like you need an visit from Only Friend you Have


Keebs!!! you need to get a handle on this idgit...
You can tell when he hasn't had his coffee, he gets hornery...


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes i did Thought the day was lookin up






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs!!! you need to get a handle on this idgit...
> You can tell when he hasn't had his coffee, he gets hornery...


You sure you wanna turn me loose on him??  
I still have "that phone number" I can call if need be.......... 


david w. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

david w. said:


>



MOD, whatt? When , How did this happen, who.....


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You sure you wanna turn me loose on him??
> I still have "that phone number" I can call if need be..........



Hi keebs.


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You sure you wanna turn me loose on him??
> I still have "that phone number" I can call if need be..........





mudracing101 said:


> MOD, whatt? When , How did this happen, who.....





It was just like that one day?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hi keebs.


Hiya newmoddavidw  ya getting settled in alright, find all da buttons, bells & whistles?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> It was just like that one day?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Howdy...what`s goin` on?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...what`s goin` on?


 dang, that was a quick trip!


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya newmoddavidw  ya getting settled in alright, find all da buttons, bells & whistles?



Kinda,Nic and the rest of the gang has been a big help.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dang, that was a quick trip!





Takin` a break. Been out there gettin` the peppers cut. Then I turned the chickens out in the garden to clean it up for mustard, collards, and cabbage.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Kinda,Nic has been a big help.


He's a good one when it comes to instructional type stuff!


Nicodemus said:


> Takin` a break. Been out there gettin` the peppers cut. Then I turned the chickens out in the garden to clean it up for mustard, collards, and cabbage.


My peppers are still bloomin, maters are about done, I finally have a couple of watermelons, not ripe yet, but one is close, squash is still coming on but dying on the vine, okra still doing too and I still have blooms on my cucumbers.  I've about decided not to do a fall garden, I just don't eat enough greens to justify it, plus, I have run out of freezer space!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Kinda,Nic has been a big help.



What did ya do, get nick in a compromising pic with a Guinea? Pay slip off? You can tell me ,


----------



## david w. (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What did ya do, get nick in a compromising pic with a Guinea? Pay slip off? You can tell me ,



Me dont know.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What did ya do, get nick in a compromising pic with a Guinea? Pay slip off? You can tell me ,





david w. said:


> Me dont know.


  come on, you can tell us.............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What did ya do, get nick in a compromising pic with a Guinea? Pay slip off? You can tell me ,



is that a bat signal in the sky


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What did ya do, get nick in a compromising pic with a Guinea? Pay slip off? You can tell me ,





Sometimes my conscience bothers me when I think about all the death I have brought to those harmless birds.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes my conscience bothers me when I think about all the death I have brought to those harmless birds.


 then ya wake up, huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then ya wake up, huh?






  No, really!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes my conscience bothers me when I think about all the death I have brought to those harmless birds.





Keebs said:


> then ya wake up, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No, really!


 you ain't fooling me none!


mudracing101 said:


>


Next time you have the pleasure of talking to him, get him to tell you what started this "affliction" with said critters!


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

<<<<-----------------------New Age Stalker...ask Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> <<<<-----------------------New Age Stalker...ask Keebs


 that boy has tooooo much time on his hands & needs his mouth washed out with lye soap!


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that boy has tooooo much time on his hands & needs his mouth washed out with lye soap!




Hush it woman or its back to the kitchen for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> <<<<-----------------------New Age Stalker...ask Keebs





Keebs said:


> that boy has tooooo much time on his hands & needs his mouth washed out with lye soap!



Who , what , where


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Hush it woman or its back to the kitchen for you


 Otis??? Is that you Honey???????????



mudracing101 said:


> Who , what , where


gimme a minute............. but I bet you can't look at it at work!


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Who , what , where



I know nothing of what you speak 





Keebs said:


> Otis??? Is that you Honey???????????
> 
> 
> gimme a minute............. but I bet you can't look at it at work!




Who is Otis? You mean that die hard Tea party guy that will soon be elected to POTUS?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> I know nothing of what you speak
> 
> Who is Otis? You mean that die hard Tea party guy that will soon be elected to POTUS?


Otis was a sweetheart that loved us WOWs, treated us like Queens, brought us presents & lavished us with praise............ ~sigh~ I sure do miss him...............


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Otis was a sweetheart that loved us WOWs, treated us like Queens, brought us presents & lavished us with praise............ ~sigh~ I sure do miss him...............




sounds like he bought a bunch of votes


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> sounds like he bought a bunch of votes


Naaawww, MC is the BlingKing!


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, MC is the BlingKing!





you ever wonder why his teeth are green and not gold?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> you ever wonder why his teeth are green and not gold?


 they're neither green nor gold!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2011)

i didint do it::gone


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

MUDDDD!!!!! I GOT DA DOOR!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm with ya , lets go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! later ya'll


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2011)

mymymy


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mymymy



what what what?

Sorry, been a long day......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


better switch hands or you'll get tennis elbow...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> better switch hands or you'll get tennis elbow...


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Well that wasnt much fun at all.

Went to hunt squirrel behind the house, had to turn around the first time for the machete since there was alot of wind damage to get around ... so i turn around and get it, work my way to the opening of big oaks and sit down, a big ol hawk flys off and im thinking, well since he just got done hunting it might be a little while .... then i hear the barking of hound dogs ... and they get closer and closer and bam they are behind me. I stand up and say "Hello?" thinking someone will be behind them ... didnt hear or see anyone but who knows.

No dogs or person should be out there but ... i give up for today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that wasnt much fun at all.
> 
> Went to hunt squirrel behind the house, had to turn around the first time for the machete since there was alot of wind damage to get around ... so i turn around and get it, work my way to the opening of big oaks and sit down, a big ol hawk flys off and im thinking, well since he just got done hunting it might be a little while .... then i hear the barking of hound dogs ... and they get closer and closer and bam they are behind me. I stand up and say "Hello?" thinking someone will be behind them ... didnt hear or see anyone but who knows.
> 
> No dogs or person should be out there but ... i give up for today.





Squirrels are feedin` heavy right now, before dark. Git back out there!


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Squirrels are feedin` heavy right now, before dark. Git back out there!



Im thinking ill try again in the morning .... if someone is out there with their hounds they can have it. 

They might just be strays of course, but i've never seen/heard them out there before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

BBQ Hound ain't half bad. Just ask Otis,,,,,,errr,,,,,Willie Bonnie...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

It's sad when my 7th grader knows how to use all of those strange buttons on a calculator that look like greek to me....


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's sad when my 7th grader knows how to use all of those strange buttons on a calculator that look like greek to me....



Yeah, well my 13 year old is the only one in the house that can successfully switch the tv back to cable from dvd without cussing and throwing things.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well my 13 year old is the only one in the house that can successfully switch the tv back to cable from dvd without cussing and throwing things.


Now he's converting fractions to decimals using more of them greek buttons. He's sounding like a freaking Techie.. I'll be dang if he's going to Tech. I'm gonna have to dumb him down some so he can at least qualify for UGA...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, MC is the BlingKing!



I seem to recall hearing something about hum and his bling...never saw any though  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's sad when my 7th grader knows how to use all of those strange buttons on a calculator that look like greek to me....



You mean those fancy, $$$ calculators? Those things are ridiculous!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well my 13 year old is the only one in the house that can successfully switch the tv back to cable from dvd without cussing and throwing things.



I haven't figured that one out yet...good thing Andrew still lives at home!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Well that wasnt much fun at all.
> 
> Went to hunt squirrel behind the house, had to turn around the first time for the machete since there was alot of wind damage to get around ... so i turn around and get it, work my way to the opening of big oaks and sit down, a big ol hawk flys off and im thinking, well since he just got done hunting it might be a little while .... then i hear the barking of hound dogs ... and they get closer and closer and bam they are behind me. I stand up and say "Hello?" thinking someone will be behind them ... didnt hear or see anyone but who knows.
> 
> No dogs or person should be out there but ... i give up for today.



as much as i truly love those little tree rats swimming in gravy, i just can't hunt them this time of year. The ones on my lease tend to have wolves under their skin early season. I know, i know, the larva aren't harmful to humans, but i just can't stand seeing them squirm under the squirrels skin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I seem to recall hearing something about hum and his bling...never saw any though
> 
> 
> 
> You mean those fancy, $$$ calculators? Those things are ridiculous!



Nope, he has all of those buttons on his i-pod touch.......Who knew???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Naaawww, MC is the BlingKing!




cough, cough . . .





turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well my 13 year old is the only one in the house that can successfully switch the tv back to cable from dvd without cussing and throwing things.





Those lips, those eyes . . . Mmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I haven't figured that one out yet...good thing Andrew still lives at home!



It's the darndest thing I've ever seen.  

It take me unplugging things, flipping circuit breakers and pitching a natural born turtle-fit to get the cable working again after watching a movie. 

She just pushes a button and all is well with the world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

I`ve never used a calculator in my life, math was by far my weakest subject in school, so don`t ask me to do any cipherin`!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Those lips, those eyes . . . Mmmmmmmmmmm!!





That accent, that smile.... that Jeep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Triangle to the exponent of 3 = 42.875 (what does triangle equal???)

Why's he asking ME this junk???

Ask me how much a .300 win mag 180 grain boat tail core lokt drops at 500 yds with a 4mph cross wind, then we'll be talking a common language. What's all this exponent junk??


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> as much as i truly love those little tree rats swimming in gravy, i just can't hunt them this time of year. The ones on my lease tend to have wolves under their skin early season. I know, i know, the larva aren't harmful to humans, but i just can't stand seeing them squirm under the squirrels skin.



As much as i hate to admit it, i've never even killed a dang tree rat ... dad always thought it was a waste to drive the 45 mins to a WMA to hunt them so i've never had much of a chance ... then i talked to the guy that owns the land behind the house and got his OK ... thing is though, everyone who lives near it thinks its just free woods for everyone. Same thing kinda happend last year, and some times it just not worth it.

But tomorrow ... im sitting under my oak and not moving till something hits the ground. everybody else can kiss my boot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That accent, that smile.... that Jeep.




Oh my !!!!  





slip said:


> As much as i hate to admit it, i've never even killed a dang tree rat ... dad always thought it was a waste to drive the 45 mins to a WMA to hunt them so i've never had much of a chance ... then i talked to the guy that owns the land behind the house and got his OK ... thing is though, everyone who lives near it thinks its just free woods for everyone. Same thing kinda happend last year, and some times it just not worth it.
> 
> But tomorrow ... im sitting under my oak and not moving till something hits the ground. everybody else can kiss my boot.





Break out the 12 gauge and go to blasting nest . . .


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 15, 2011)

I looked at the 22 but i'm just not interested in cleaning the blame things.
If I could do it without getting hair all over them, it might be different.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

My  husband is excited about squirrel season even more than usual this year. We just bought a house with 5 acres (all sorts of animals!) and the owner left a BIG pressure cooker/canner behind for us. Personally, I could go without the nasty things...perhaps if someone knew how to cook them and could show me, I might like em. But trying to cook something I've never had before? Doesn't always work out so well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> As much as i hate to admit it, i've never even killed a dang tree rat ... dad always thought it was a waste to drive the 45 mins to a WMA to hunt them so i've never had much of a chance ... then i talked to the guy that owns the land behind the house and got his OK ... thing is though, everyone who lives near it thinks its just free woods for everyone. Same thing kinda happend last year, and some times it just not worth it.
> 
> But tomorrow ... im sitting under my oak and not moving till something hits the ground. everybody else can kiss my boot.


Are acorns dropping up there already? I'd suggest walking around the woods and finding all the nests. If you find a spot with 4 or more nests within sight, thats where i would start in the morning.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Break out the 12 gauge and go to blasting nest . . .



Sorry bro, these modern hunters and rulemakers consider shooting the nest bad form. Whats next? No more telephone cranking fish? spotlighting rabbits? trotlining turkeys?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My  husband is excited about squirrel season even more than usual this year. We just bought a house with 5 acres (all sorts of animals!) and the owner left a BIG pressure cooker/canner behind for us. Personally, I could go without the nasty things...perhaps if someone knew how to cook them and could show me, I might like em. But trying to cook something I've never had before? Doesn't always work out so well.





Clean and quarter squirrels. parboil till tender, pat dry, salt pepper and roll in flour. Fry till golden brown. Make gravy with pan drippins. Make a pan of biscuits and a pot of rice. Try this, and you`ll never forget the day you met me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My  husband is excited about squirrel season even more than usual this year. We just bought a house with 5 acres (all sorts of animals!) and the owner left a BIG pressure cooker/canner behind for us. Personally, I could go without the nasty things...perhaps if someone knew how to cook them and could show me, I might like em. But trying to cook something I've never had before? Doesn't always work out so well.





Send da hubbie squirrel huntin and I'll look after da pups . . .





Ohhhhhhhh nebbermind, they're preoccupied . . .



Ya'll aren't far from me, I'm wrapped up in tree rats, come on over and kill a bucket load.  They really are good eating.

Boil em, fry em, put em some gravy !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean and quarter squirrels. parboil till tender, pat dry, salt pepper and roll in flour. Fry till golden brown. Make gravy with pan drippins. Make a pan of biscuits and a pot of rice. Try this, and you`ll never forget the day you met me.


How come the day someone meets you involves blood??? The first time I met you, you reached back to get something and sliced your hand to the bone on one of your hawks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2011)

Good grinnies alive!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Clean and quarter squirrels. parboil till tender, pat dry, salt pepper and roll in flour. Fry till golden brown. Make gravy with pan drippins. Make a pan of biscuits and a pot of rice. Try this, and you`ll never forget the day you met me.



I'll give it a try! Almost makes them sound good to eat 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Send da hubbie squirrel huntin and I'll look after da pups . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If we ever get some free time, we may take you up on that offer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How come the day someone meets you involves blood??? The first time I met you, you reached back to get something and sliced your hand to the bone on one of your hawks...





I need to start wearin` gloves!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I'll give it a try! Almost makes them sound good to eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to cook the head also after gouging out the eyeballs. The brain and tongue are delicacy's!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget to cook the head also after gouging out the eyeballs. The brain and tongue are delicacy's!



Is eating the eyeballs raw what they mean by "eye candy"??


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I need to start wearin` gloves!!



Well, I've got your gray alpaca hat here at the house, iffin I try my hand at gloves, will you be my guinea pig?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is eating the eyeballs raw what they mean by "eye candy"??



dunno, never ate the eyeballs. I'll let CortGirl give us a report on their um....edibleness.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I've got your gray alpaca hat here at the house, iffin I try my hand at gloves, will you be my guinea pig?





Of course I will!  Would mittens be easier than gloves, to knit?


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are acorns dropping up there already? I'd suggest walking around the woods and finding all the nests. If you find a spot with 4 or more nests within sight, thats where i would start in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sorry bro, these modern hunters and rulemakers consider shooting the nest bad form. Whats next? No more telephone cranking fish? spotlighting rabbits? trotlining turkeys?



Honestly im not sure if the acorns are falling yet or not ... i just walked out of the pine thicket and sat on the edge of it watching the oaks, never walked under them ... im assuming they are, but ill know tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget to cook the head also after gouging out the eyeballs. The brain and tongue are delicacy's!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is eating the eyeballs raw what they mean by "eye candy"??


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course I will!  Would mittens be easier than gloves, to knit?





Not sure but after I finish the next 60 or so hats, I'll start on you a pair. 












Do you think global warming will still warrant the use of alpaca mittens in the year 2041?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>





No need to parboil the head, just flour and fry it with the rest of the squirrel. Are you right handed? If so, hold it in your left hand, and crack the skull open with a spoon. I kid you not.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



Don't listen to em CourtMama.  

I was at Muddyfoots one weekend and we had a feast laid out before us. I was just about to dive in and try the "Tree Rat Stew" and when I pulled up a skull in the ladle, I just slowly backed away.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No need to parboil the head, just flour and fry it with the rest of the squirrel. Are you right handed? If so, hold it in your left hand, and crack the skull open with a spoon. I kid you not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



stop that before you wake up da baby!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't listen to em CourtMama.
> 
> I was at Muddyfoots one weekend and we had a feast laid out before us. I was just about to dive in and try the "Tree Rat Stew" and when I pulled up a skull in the ladle, I just slowly backed away.



Oh my! I'll try just about anything once...but I might have to draw the line at something with a skull in it...

Yuck!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No need to parboil the head, just flour and fry it with the rest of the squirrel. Are you right handed? If so, hold it in your left hand, and crack the skull open with a spoon. I kid you not.



We might as well quit, Nic. Some people you just can't reach......


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>





He's dead serious. They cook the head, skull contents and all. 

Unless you're watching that crazy blonde headed wild game cook. Think Redneck Martha Stewart. She makes "Squirrel Melts".    

She's a "squirrel poacher".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Squirrel brains-the other gray meat....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> stop that before you wake up da baby!!





If he were sleepin', I wouldn't be harassin' y'all. I'd be in bed too! He's eating. AGAIN! (in 10 days, he's gained half a pound!!)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We might as well quit, Nic. Some people you just can't reach......



If'n y'all are so hard up to reach folks why don't you take a jaunt on over to the political forum...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Squirrel brains-the other gray meat....



you didn't cook them long enough then. A properly cooked bwain should be white.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> If he were sleepin', I wouldn't be harassin' y'all. I'd be in bed too! He's eating. AGAIN! (in 10 days, he's gained half a pound!!)


Ummmm, are you allowed to do that and type on here at the same time??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n y'all are so hard up to reach folks why don't you take a jaunt on over to the political forum...



because the PF is full of democrat/Socialists/communist/vegetarians. I just get angry over there and they seem to think "you suck" is a personal attack instead of constructive criticism. Kinda like tennessee fans.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, are you allowed to do that and type on here at the same time??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> because the PF is full of democrat/Socialists/communist/vegetarians. I just get angry over there and they seem to think "you suck" is a personal attack instead of constructive criticism. Kinda like tennessee fans.


You don't have to worry about getting banned. You live close enough to Ol' Red, and I'm sure he'd be glad to teach you how to sneak back in again,,,,,,,and again,,,,,,,and again,,,,,,and again,,,,,,and again,,,,,,,and ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you didn't cook them long enough then. A properly cooked bwain should be white.



You're supposed to cook 'em?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You're supposed to cook 'em?



My bad, bro. Forgot about the squirrel sushi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> You're supposed to cook 'em?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

heyya idjits. Ain't been on much today, I see i haven't missed much


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Pull up a chair, grab you a squirrel skull, and sit awhile.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pull up a chair, grab you a squirrel skull, and sit awhile.



I'm plannin on getting after some squirrels tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2011)

da sleep monster is getting me. I'll see ya'll later!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Our squirrel season doesn't open 'til the middle of October.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Night, Robert. I'm headed that way myself before long. Five comes early in the morning.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Our squirrel season doesn't open 'til the middle of October.



I'll be too busy chasing deer in october here to be messin with squirrels. Between now and bow season though...its on


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



mustard


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Dang, I need a water glass full of Makers Mark. On ice...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stopping in to say hey ya'll ..It's been a very long day and it's time to tuck the baby in and say nite..catch ya'll in the am...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I need a water glass full of Makers Mark. On ice...



just bought a bottle of that, do you drink it straight with ice?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2011)

Night y'all. I'm heading into the room...for another night of stayin' up...

See ya in the mornin'!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mustard


 thought I"d done left, huh?


SYRUP!!!!!!!!!!
g'nite!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I need a water glass full of Makers Mark. On ice...



Come up to the mountains and hang out one weekend, and I'll get you a whole bottle......


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Come up to the mountains and hang out one weekend, and I'll get you a whole bottle......





I`ll bring some grub, a few nodules of select Coastal Plains chert, my flintlock, and we`ll have us a time!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Night y'all. I'm heading into the room...for another night of stayin' up...
> 
> See ya in the mornin'!



I remember those days. Glad mine is about grown now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Night y'all. I'm heading into the room...for another night of stayin' up...
> 
> See ya in the mornin'!





Nite, Sugar Plums!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring some grub, a few nodules of select Coastal Plains chert, my flintlock, and we`ll have us a time!



Sounds like a plan, any time! I was actually down in SGA a few weeks ago, in Wilcox county.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I need a water glass full of Makers Mark. On ice...


I hear ya!!...........We are with a  Waning Gibbous!! 95%..........Maybe things will settle down in a few days!!


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> da sleep monster is getting me. I'll see ya'll later!





huntinglady74 said:


> Stopping in to say hey ya'll ..It's been a very long day and it's time to tuck the baby in and say nite..catch ya'll in the am...





CortGirl said:


> Night y'all. I'm heading into the room...for another night of stayin' up...
> 
> See ya in the mornin'!





Keebs said:


> thought I"d done left, huh?
> 
> 
> SYRUP!!!!!!!!!!
> g'nite!



G'night ladies, and Bama.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Night y'all. I'm heading into the room...for another night of stayin' up...
> 
> See ya in the mornin'!


Nighty night



Keebs said:


> thought I"d done left, huh?
> 
> 
> SYRUP!!!!!!!!!!
> g'nite!



 ha ha you under estimate my sneakiness, mustard, mya ha ha ha ha


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sounds like a plan, any time! I was actually down in SGA a few weeks ago, in Wilcox county.



Next time you`re down that way, give me a holler.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear ya!!...........We are with a  Waning Gibbous!! 95%..........Maybe things will settle down in a few days!!



I sure hope so!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Next time you`re down that way, give me a holler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I need a water glass full of Makers Mark. On ice...





mudracing101 said:


> just bought a bottle of that, do you drink it straight with ice?



nevermind, night folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nevermind, night folks





Just got back. Been a long evenin` elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got back. Been a long evenin` elsewhere on the forum.





anyone get cut?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got back. Been a long evenin` elsewhere on the forum.





William H Bonney said:


> anyone get cut?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


Careful, that stuff will make you fat.....ter.......


----------



## Self! (Aug 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>





Don't have to cut LSU folks...just hollar Boo! real loud and they run


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 15, 2011)

wOw


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> wOw


You get lost??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> wOw





I`m glad you`re here to run the night shift!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad you`re here to run the night shift!


He's had a difficult time learnin to feed the baby.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's had a difficult time learnin to feed the baby.....




I keep forgettin` that we got a couple of newborns in here now. We all gotta be quieter so as not to wake em up.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad you`re here to run the night shift!



nic davids usiing mod god powers to weasle out of our bet cause he is scared


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get lost??


Not lost, just side track a little


Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad you`re here to run the night shift!



I will be up a bit,  I see it is almost duck season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> nic davids usiing mod god powers to weasle out of our bet cause he is scared





What if I just put you in timeout, till you become an honor student and graduate at the top of your class?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What if I just put you in timeout, till you become an honor student and graduate at the top of your class?



or you could make me a mod till the boise/ga game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I keep forgettin` that we got a couple of newborns in here now. We all gotta be quieter so as not to wake em up.


the way sugar plum was slingin skillets and crackin whips today I don't think it bothers the younguns that much..


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Bologna/scrambled egg and cheese mix up with a big ol glass of milk .... dont get no better at midnight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> or you could make me a mod till the boise/ga game



can`t hear you...




Miguel Cervantes said:


> the way sugar plum was slingin skillets and crackin whips today I don't think it bothers the younguns that much..




That gal is tough!!  




slip said:


> Bologna/scrambled egg and cheese mix up with a big ol glass of milk .... dont get no better at midnight.



I just ate a full quarter of a spice cake. it was great. Now, I`m about to founder...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Bologna/scrambled egg and cheese mix up with a big ol glass of milk .... dont get no better at midnight.


Hey Slip, you learnt how to use the time out button yet??


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> can`t hear you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pleassseee


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> pleassseee





No.




Slip, tell him why.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Slip, you learnt how to use the time out button yet??



Nah, but im sure i could figure it out ...

 .... Hold still


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay.





Because.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah, but im sure i could figure it out ...
> 
> .... Hold still


Not me ya' bonehead...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m glad you`re here to run the night shift!



we don't need no one watchin us at night. We'll be good


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



ile cook you a peach cobbler


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ile cook you a peach cobbler



And burn somebodys house down.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ile cook you a peach cobbler



ile take one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

kendallbearden said:


> we don't need no one watchin us at night. We'll be good :d


*nic!!!!*


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> we don't need no one watchin us at night. We'll be good





Seth carter said:


> ile cook you a peach cobbler





Uhh , no.  See Slip for the reason.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh , no.  See Slip for the reason.



HEY SLIP

Nic wants me to ask you why seth's peach cobblers ain't no good..?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> we don't need no one watchin us at night. We'll be good


I'm usually there lurking in the shadows!!........Daytime..........Nightime.....You never know when I will Pop in


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ile cook you a peach cobbler



Did you get your dad a Birthday Card?


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> HEY SLIP
> 
> Nic wants me to ask you why seth's peach cobblers ain't no good..?



Because.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

> This message is hidden because *Everyone* is on your ignore list.



Aw, much better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Aw, much better.



Some of us know better..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm usually there lurking in the shadows!!........Daytime..........Nightime.....You never know when I will Pop in



You're welcome to pop in anytime! I love all the moderators and administrators!















Now yall remember me saying that when you go to push the red button by my name. Will your concious really let you ban someone who loves you?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Aw, much better.



My new mission for the day is to find that button. All the idjits gone all at once? Awesome


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some of us know better..



Sorry, i couldnt hear you just then. Care to repeat that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2011)

slip said:


> this message is hidden because *slip* is on your ignore list.



:d


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You're welcome to pop in anytime! I love all the moderators and administrators!
> 
> 
> 
> Now yall remember me saying that when you go to push the red button by my name. Will your concious really let you ban someone who loves you?


Suck up.......I don't have a conscience .......Good night Kendall


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Suck up.......I don't have a conscience .......Good night Kendall



seems to be the case with most of the mods


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> seems to be the case with most of the mods



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What you trying to say?



See post 533


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> See post 533



dang fine print


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 16, 2011)

well, i'm out of here fellers. Goodnight. Y'all be good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2011)

Good morning as I am vertical again.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

Mernin' folks...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 16, 2011)

Time to make the doughnuts...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Time to make the doughnuts...


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning fellers...looks like all the womens slept in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

Got snagged for PT this morning huh?


----------



## Self! (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got snagged for PT this morning huh?





Still on Staff Duty until 0900 this morning. Been up about 22 hours now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2011)

morning fellers.......or evenin to you Bonney! time for some zzzzzzz hoss.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning all.  Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin' all! 

It's gonna be a good one, I can tell!

I FINALLY GOT SOME SLEEP!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> It's gonna be a good one, I can tell!
> 
> I FINALLY GOT SOME SLEEP!!!!



You skipped a feedin' on that baby???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You skipped a feedin' on that baby???



Nope...fed him just like I'm 'pose to. But he was finally quiet and settled down in between feedings. Just enough to let me doze off a few times.

It's a glorious feeling!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin waders, It was a beautiful afternoon yesterday. Finally cooled off just a little. Ya'll have a good day and if you see Keebs tell her Mustard , she'll know what ya mean


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin Folks! 

Finally gettin some cool weather!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Nope...fed him just like I'm 'pose to. But he was finally quiet and settled down in between feedings. Just enough to let me doze off a few times.
> 
> It's a glorious feeling!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You skipped a feedin' on that baby???


That's a "Daddy" thang, not a Mommy's!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin waders, It was a beautiful afternoon yesterday. Finally cooled off just a little. Ya'll have a good day and if you see Keebs tell her SYRUP RULES , she'll know what ya mean


 'bout time you came around, darlin'!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Finally gettin some cool weather!


 Hey Sista, howudoin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin` folks. Gonna be a good day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Gonna be a good day.


 yeahup!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sista, howudoin?



Hey Sista!  Fair to middlin  How you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  Fair to middlin  How you doin?


 Can't complain............ looks like ya'll got things comin along pretty good up there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2011)

to cooler weather


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Can't complain............ looks like ya'll got things comin along pretty good up there!



Meh... I'll email you bout it later  But yeah, all the animals are doin good!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Meh... I'll email you bout it later  But yeah, all the animals are doin good!


 ruh roh.............. you need to check your email anyway...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ruh roh.............. you need to check your email anyway...........




Email? What`s that??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Email? What`s that??


 something you need to stay caught up with!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> something you need to stay caught up with!





Why? You are one of the few people in this entire world, who can just about git aholt of me anytime, anywhere. Not many can say that.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ruh roh.............. you need to check your email anyway...........



Needed dat, thanky


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Gonna be a good day.





Keebs said:


> yeahup!





SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  Fair to middlin  How you doin?





blood on the ground said:


> to cooler weather



Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeahup! Started my day off with a lil shot of mustard


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Why? You are one of the few people in this entire world, who can just about git aholt of me anytime, anywhere. Not many can say that.


Sometimes I need you to actually read something that can't be passed on this board!



SnowHunter said:


> Needed dat, thanky






mudracing101 said:


>


You take the company truck out again???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Sometimes, I miss my company truck. But then, I think about things like this last picture, and I just don`t miss it so much as I thought...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sometimes I need you to actually read something that can't be passed on this board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 what happened


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what happened


Happened on 41 South..........
http://www.walb.com/story/15274756/wreck-set


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes, I miss my company truck. But then, I think about things like this last picture, and I just don`t miss it so much as I thought...


 retirement DOES have it's rewards, don't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> retirement DOES have it's rewards, don't it?





Yes it does! And I know that I will come home alive at the end of the day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Happened on 41 South..........
> http://www.walb.com/story/15274756/wreck-set



Last time i saw that place it was on the corner of hwy 82 and 319 north going to ocilla


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Last time i saw that place it was on the corner of hwy 82 and 319 north going to ocilla


 ya know, that's what I was thinking, but didn't know if there was one on 41 too............. ya just can't trust the media these days!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya know, that's what I was thinking, but didn't know if there was one on 41 too............. ya just can't trust the media these days!



 prob. high on syrup this morning


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> prob. high on syrup this morning


 mehbe.......... you having mustard withdrawals?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2011)

Syrup?   MUSTARD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin folks.....feelin mighty puny, feels like a flu bug is beating the slop out of me. I have no Earthly idea where it came from either I felt it jump on me yesterday while pressure washing the back of the house, porch, and deck. Unfortunately, I don't have the strength to waterproof the deck and seal the concrete porch now.

 Didn't eve feel like walking upstairs to post this. Just wondering has anyone heard of this going around???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Syrup?   MUSTARD!


 shush it!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....feelin mighty puny, feels like a flu bug is beating the slop out of me. I have no Earthly idea where it came from either I felt it jump on me yesterday while pressure washing the back of the house, porch, and deck. Unfortunately, I don't have the strength to waterproof the deck and seal the concrete porch now.
> 
> Didn't eve feel like walking upstairs to post this. Just wondering has anyone heard of this going around???


Aaaawww, sowwy ya feelin bad, Chief, but yep, been going around down here too, plus the normal "summer cold" that is worse than a winter cold if ya ask me!  Hope you feel better quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shush it!
> 
> 
> Aaaawww, sowwy ya feelin bad, Chief, but yep, been going around down here too, plus the normal "summer cold" that is worse than a winter cold if ya ask me!  Hope you feel better quick!




Thank ya Ms Keebsy

I gotta go


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Ms Keebsy
> 
> I gotta go


HOpe you feel better soon, Chief!!









Hey Slip!!!!!!!!!
Koda's been at it AGAIN!!!!!!!!! 


















see more http://justcapshunz.icanhascheezburger.com?utm_source=embed&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=sharewidget


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2011)

Feel better Chief...I recommend seeing the doc and getting some shots...or just do some shots and skip the doc part!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shush it!
> 
> 
> Quote]
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > shush it!
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2011)

ahhh.....meat loaf, mashed taters, pinto beans, corn bread, and onion.......thats a good lunch, hope everyone is havin a good one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....feelin mighty puny, feels like a flu bug is beating the slop out of me. I have no Earthly idea where it came from either I felt it jump on me yesterday while pressure washing the back of the house, porch, and deck. Unfortunately, I don't have the strength to waterproof the deck and seal the concrete porch now.
> 
> Didn't eve feel like walking upstairs to post this. Just wondering has anyone heard of this going around???


Ya didn't eat any hinky hamburger meat did ya?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ahhh.....meat loaf, mashed taters, pinto beans, corn bread, and onion.......thats a good lunch, hope everyone is havin a good one!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya didn't eat any hinky hamburger meat did ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Syrup?   MUSTARD!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....feelin mighty puny, feels like a flu bug is beating the slop out of me. I have no Earthly idea where it came from either I felt it jump on me yesterday while pressure washing the back of the house, porch, and deck. Unfortunately, I don't have the strength to waterproof the deck and seal the concrete porch now.
> 
> Didn't eve feel like walking upstairs to post this. Just wondering has anyone heard of this going around???


Get to feelin better soon Jeffro, i'm gonna be back up your way friday



Keebs said:


> boneboy96 said:
> 
> 
> > Duh, I KNOW, *I* am the one for syrup.......... MUDD *wuz* the one for Mustard but I finally converted him............... he just doesn't realize it yet!
> ...


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOpe you feel better soon, Chief!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He comes up with a good'un every now and den.
Must be learning from this guy ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

slip said:


> He comes up with a good'un every now and den.
> Must be learning from this guy ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mexican lunch today, i'm about to blow up,


 BKA? That you???? sorry, Flashbacks......... you gonna "crop dust" too?? 



slip said:


> He comes up with a good'un every now and den.
> Must be learning from this guy ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Who comes to mind???????? 

<br />see more


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Who comes to mind????????
> 
> <br />see more


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


 paranoid?????? I wasn't EVEN thinkin 'bout you Wobertwoo!!!



Ok Slip, time for a timeout!!

<br />see more


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> paranoid?????? I wasn't EVEN thinkin 'bout you Wobertwoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my bad then. I thought you were thinking of me and the koi pond.


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

Koda when Flossie gets carried away ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mexican lunch today, i'm about to blow up,


did you tape the sign on your back??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, my bad then. I thought you were thinking of me and the koi pond.


 welllll, now that ya mention it..................  



slip said:


> Koda when Flossie gets carried away ...


 when did Koda turn into a cat?!?! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> did you tape the sign on your back??
> 
> View attachment 616618


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

*For Turtlebug & Second Season...........*



<br />see more


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Brand new set of mower blades, and I just bent one like a horseshoe. 

Now I got to go to town.  


I ain`t real happy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brand new set of mower blades, and I just bent one like a horseshoe.
> 
> Now I got to go to town.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


>


 Ya gotta watch where your going on that thing.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Cort............. Bling Proof.............


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <br />see more





Nicodemus said:


> Brand new set of mower blades, and I just bent one like a horseshoe.
> 
> Now I got to go to town.
> 
> ...



Yall got some big ant hills down there?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> did you tape the sign on your back??
> 
> View attachment 616618





Keebs said:


> <br />see more


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brand new set of mower blades, and I just bent one like a horseshoe.
> 
> Now I got to go to town.
> 
> ...



You supposed to just cut grass with them thangs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

<br />see more


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <br />see more



That reminds me , did i tell you i got a new boxer, he's a mess,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That reminds me , did i tell you i got a new boxer, he's a mess,


 Nnnooooooo  I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nnnooooooo  I want one!!!!!!!



He's 10 months old and akc, but the lady didnt have time for a dog and gave him to me, he was never taught to mind so me and him have been having who the boss is meetings every afternoon. He's smart though and gonna be a good dog.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> He's 10 months old and akc, but the lady didnt have time for a dog and gave him to me, he was never taught to mind so me and him have been having who the boss is meetings every afternoon. He's smart though and gonna be a good dog.


  I soooooo jealous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

Seth???????

<br />see more


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

<br />see more


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <br />see more


Tucker is on FB!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tucker is on FB!!!


Yep & he's been pm'ing me every other day too!!  Aunt Keebs, come get me, Aunt Keebs, I'm hungry, Aunt Keebs, I miss Cutter & on & on & on!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh Keebs, i'm locking up the back , ya got 10 minutes if ya going with me


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh Keebs, i'm locking up the back , ya got 10 minutes if ya going with me


 I gotta finish this list........... aaww heck, it can wait till in the morning............ I'll get the door!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Seth???????
> 
> <br />see more


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 16, 2011)

ain't very many drivelers driviling today. Get on it, i need some entertainment 



and there ain't nothin on tv


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2011)

oven baked bbq spare ribs, zipper pea's with fatback, baked beans and biscuits. Eating like a king tonight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

Had peking palace chinese buffet. The cat was good but the dog was kind of tough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Brand new set of mower blades, and I just bent one like a horseshoe.
> 
> Now I got to go to town.
> 
> ...






Nic, check out Agri Supply (Statesboro, or you can order online) cheapest lawn mower blades anywhere!!  I used to order the "Gator Blades" by the case.  Bush hawg blades are cheap too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Cort............. Bling Proof.............





We had smoked pork spareribs. Oh they were so good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> If he were sleepin', I wouldn't be harassin' y'all. I'd be in bed too! He's eating. AGAIN! (in 10 days, he's gained half a pound!!)






Nomnomnomnom . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

Went out to the woods for a minute to finish hacking my trail ... sat down and thought i heard something so i look back expecting a snake .... some giant wasp looking thing is dragging a brown spider the size of the palm of my hand around. So i stood up to give him his space (had my respect after that .... dang that was a spider!) and look over and there is a spotless fawn walking around...she had no idea.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, check out Agri Supply (Statesboro, or you can order online) cheapest lawn mower blades anywhere!!  I used to order the "Gator Blades" by the case.  Bush hawg blades are cheap too.



Thanks Quack! Got an Agri Supply less than 40 miles from the house, in Tifton.  



CortGirl said:


> We had smoked pork spareribs. Oh they were so good!





You thank them linemen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> We had smoked pork spareribs. Oh they were so good!


What happened to the other ribs??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nomnomnomnom . . .



 



Nicodemus said:


> You thank them linemen?



After the truck pulled into the drive, it back up real quick. I tried to go find someone, but they were gone! Course, it didn't help that my driveway is close to a quarter mile long. Takes a good minute or so for me to get to the end of it 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What happened to the other ribs??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



You know, the ones that weren't spare!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, the ones that weren't spare!!



I musta left those at the store...didn't see 'em in the freezer! Dang cashier...I bet she hid the bag from me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> I musta left those at the store...didn't see 'em in the freezer! Dang cashier...I bet she hid the bag from me!!



I bet she was one of them dang Obama supporters..


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet she was one of them dang Obama supporters..



Thread slaya...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2011)

ZOOM    ZOOM    ZOOM











































Quick fly by.   Carry on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Thread slaya...


It's more of them mad skilz...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 16, 2011)

aw lawd i'm stuffed!
Two helpings of baby lima's and the sweet bourbon glaze spare ribs were very good!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Evenin Folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Folks!


Hiya Sis.. How you doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hiya Sis.. How you doin?



Hey Bro!  Doin good.. still topside of the dirt, so I'm doin somethin right  Hows you?


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2011)

Howdy everyone!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 16, 2011)

go forward move ahead try to detect it its not to late too wip it wip it good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro!  Doin good.. still topside of the dirt, so I'm doin somethin right  Hows you?


Tryin not to bump my head lookin for grubs..


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 16, 2011)

Went to my first home owners association meeting tonight.  I think everyone hates everyone else.  It was fun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Went to my first home owners association meeting tonight.  I think everyone hates everyone else.  It was fun



Should have walked in with a .338 Lapua fully rigged, and said, Hi!!! Am I in the right place??


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should have walked in with a .338 Lapua fully rigged, and said, Hi!!! Am I in the right place??



That wouldnt have gone over well. 

Im almost sorry I went.  I know to much now and it was easier when i wasnt involved.  Kinda like politics


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> That wouldnt have gone over well.
> 
> Im almost sorry I went.  I know to much now and it was easier when i wasnt involved.  Kinda like politics



Never go to another one or they'll try and nominate you for something stupid.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never go to another one or they'll try and nominate you for something stupid.



But its like watching a reality TV show.  I want to go back and see who is voted off the island.  Who knows I may just get to give my input and win an immunity challenge ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> But its like watching a reality TV show.  I want to go back and see who is voted off the island.  Who knows I may just get to give my input and win an immunity challenge ???


I was president of ours for a year. Idjits, all of em' I tell ya', just plain city slickin idjits.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2011)

Good evening folks........How long till this full moon officially ends?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks........How long till this full moon officially ends?



I don't know, but will the idjits go away when the full moon does?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 16, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I don't know, but will the idjits go away when the full moon does?


Some will come back reincarnated I'm sure!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I don't know, but will the idjits go away when the full moon does?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some will come back reincarnated I'm sure!!






Hehe . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe . . .



Someone tickle you with a feather?


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2011)

anybody home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Someone tickle you with a feather?





Mebbe . . .


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2011)

why is the time stamp an hour off?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 16, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> anybody home!


yup! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .


do you  want them to do it again?


deerehauler said:


> why is the time stamp an hour off?



We are all a little off in here, why not the time?


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> yup!
> 
> 
> We are all a little off in here, why not the time?



works for me


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> works for me



It is a server problem, not to much to worry about.


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

DH! Nice gun.

I was tellin Quack he needed a zebra print gun for his jeep


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is a server problem, not to much to worry about.



Liked the first answer better! 


slip said:


> DH! Nice gun.
> 
> I was tellin Quack he needed a zebra print gun for his jeep



I like both pieces of equipment!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Someone tickle you with a feather?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .


Enough with the man love!!.......Ya'll get a room!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOpe you feel better soon, Chief!!



Thank ya Keebs....still a little weak, but had to get out of that bed for a while.



boneboy96 said:


> Feel better Chief...I recommend seeing the doc and getting some shots...or just do some shots and skip the doc part!



Yep....I actually considered a 'Toddy' or two.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya didn't eat any hinky hamburger meat did ya?




No sir....I believe I know where it came from now. Swimming Saturday, someone was there that said they had been sick, just recalled that 



mudracing101 said:


> Get to feelin better soon Jeffro, i'm gonna be back up your way friday




Thanks Mudro!!

Dang man.....I'm not gonna be here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 17, 2011)

'Tis hump day so a little morning coffee to get up that hill


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good Morning Creek Waders.  It is officially Hump-Day.  

Gooblin, I might need at least a couple of cups this morning just to get going.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2011)

hello and good mornin to all!! hope y'all have a great hump day!!


----------



## magoo (Aug 17, 2011)

Mornin' everybody.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Happy Humpers Day ya'll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Happy Humpers Day ya'll.


Mernin boB,,,,,,,,oops sorry,,,,Bob!!..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

magoo said:


> Mornin' everybody.


Magoo!!! Howisu?


boneboy96 said:


> Happy Happy Humpers Day ya'll.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boB,,,,,,,,oops sorry,,,,Bob!!..


 mernin shuggums..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2011)

Mornin`. 


Keebs...


----------



## magoo (Aug 17, 2011)

Mornin' Keebsie! I be's mostly good-- mostly cause we got mods lookin' over our shoulders!!!!! (Specially that newest one, the youngin)


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> Keebs...


 



magoo said:


> Mornin' Keebsie! I be's mostly good-- mostly cause we got mods lookin' over our shoulders!!!!! (Specially that newest one, the youngin)


 Slip? Aaww heck, HE ain't the one to worry 'bout! yet......


----------



## magoo (Aug 17, 2011)

I was just pokin' fun at Slipster, I'm actually proud he got to be a Mod. Then he can stay up all night and talk trash with folk who need moderating! Not that I do mind ya. I try to stay under the radar if I can. ( Except for that chupracabra thread).


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was president of ours for a year. Idjits, all of em' I tell ya', just plain city slickin idjits.


You was president of the idjit club Figures


Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Keebs....still a little weak, but had to get out of that bed for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok you dont have to be there, just have the grass cut


gobbleinwoods said:


> 'Tis hump day so a little morning coffee to get up that hill





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Creek Waders.  It is officially Hump-Day.
> 
> Gooblin, I might need at least a couple of cups this morning just to get going.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.





blood on the ground said:


> hello and good mornin to all!! hope y'all have a great hump day!!





magoo said:


> Mornin' everybody.





boneboy96 said:


> Happy Happy Humpers Day ya'll.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boB,,,,,,,,oops sorry,,,,Bob!!..





Keebs said:


> Magoo!!! Howisu?
> 
> 
> 
> mernin shuggums..........





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> 
> Keebs...



Morning peeps


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

magoo said:


> I was just pokin' fun at Slipster, I'm actually proud he got to be a Mod. Then he can stay up all night and talk trash with folk who need moderating! Not that I do mind ya. I try to stay under the radar if I can. ( Except for that chupracabra thread).






mudracing101 said:


> You was president of the idjit club Figures
> 
> Its ok you dont have to be there, just have the grass cut
> Morning peeps


 SOMEone musta had razorblade soup wiff hotmustard for breakfast.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SOMEone musta had razorblade soup wiff hotmustard for breakfast.........



I had jalepeno and cheese sausage for breakfast with ........................ yep , MUSTARD



Thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

'Moaninn!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I had jalepeno and cheese sausage for breakfast with ........................ yep , MUSTARD
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 how wuz your birfday?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how wuz your birfday?






Same as always . . . it sucked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same as always . . . it sucked.



Attaboy!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2011)

One of the best things about this thread is its friendly ta folks like me!!!! Seems the more words misspelled the better ya fit in…


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> One of the best things about this thread is its friendly ta folks like me!!!! Seems the more words misspelled the better ya fit in…


Seth, that you??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2011)

??:d


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> One of the best things about this thread is its friendly ta folks like me!!!! Seems the more words misspelled the better ya fit in…


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same as always . . . it sucked.


 



blood on the ground said:


> One of the best things about this thread is its friendly ta folks like me!!!! Seems the more words misspelled the better ya fit in…





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth, that you??


 That's what I was wondering................. 


david w. said:


>


whatchu laffin at, if you hadn't followed me from the weather thread YOU wouldn't have ever found this place!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

david w. said:


>


 wait a minute, you saying we AIN'T friendly?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2011)

how bout user friendly yaa bunch a jackwagons


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's what I was wondering.................
> 
> whatchu laffin at, if you hadn't followed me from the weather thread YOU wouldn't have ever found this place!



speakin of weather....you need to sweet talk that mexican into sendin me some rain!!! my yard is dry as a bone!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> how bout user friendly yaa bunch a jackwagons


It's JackLEGGS, ya idjit!  Sheesh, git it rite....... send'em to school & they still eat the books!



blood on the ground said:


> speakin of weather....you need to sweet talk that mexican into sendin me some rain!!! my yard is dry as a bone!


 why, Chief is the one that has cornered the market on the rain, I'm thinking Jman is doing his raindance without Daddy knowing it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's JackLEGGS, ya idjit!  Sheesh, git it rite....... send'em to school & they still eat the books!
> 
> 
> why, Chief is the one that has cornered the market on the rain, I'm thinking Jman is doing his raindance without Daddy knowing it!



oh i see.. ill just try n MUSTER up some myself... ill wash my danged ol truck thats a sure fire way a gettin rain


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> oh i see.. ill just try n MUSTER up some myself... ill wash my danged ol truck thats a sure fire way a gettin rain


Wash all vehicles then roll the windows down in all of them!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Applebees steak and taters today, oh and boneless buff. chicken appitezers


----------



## Self! (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Applebees steak and taters today, oh and boneless buff. chicken appitezers




slimfast shake


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Applebees steak and taters today, oh and boneless buff. chicken appitezers


 I thought you wuz gonna wait on me!



William H Bonney said:


> slimfast shake


 workin on that dunlop disease, eh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you wuz gonna wait on me!
> 
> 
> workin on that dunlop disease, eh?



you and i will eat any day you want, name it baby


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you and i will eat any day you want, name it baby


 mark Sept. 19th on yur calendar then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

Afternoon folks...

Wheww!!! Approxmitely 70% back to normal. Made myself go to home depot this morning and picked concrete stain and deck sealer. Got the 1st coat on the concrete. Gonna get a coat on most of the deck today also.

Unfortunately, I believe J-Man is coming down with it now


----------



## Self! (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you wuz gonna wait on me!
> 
> 
> workin on that dunlop disease, eh?





thats what my doc said...goal is back to 190 in 2 months, 207 right now


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Wheww!!! Approxmitely 70% back to normal. Made myself go to home depot this morning and picked concrete stain and deck sealer. Got the 1st coat on the concrete. Gonna get a coat on most of the deck today also.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe J-Man is coming down with it now


 AAAwwww poor guy......... lot's of fluids!!!!!!
Glad you're feeling better!



William H Bonney said:


> thats what my doc said...goal is back to 190 in 2 months, 207 right now


 you men seem to drop weight soooooo easy as compared to us womenfolk, it juss ain't easy and the older ya get, well, I just won't go there, I know Matty is lurking & I ain't giving him ammo today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mark Sept. 19th on yur calendar then!


ok


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Wheww!!! Approxmitely 70% back to normal. Made myself go to home depot this morning and picked concrete stain and deck sealer. Got the 1st coat on the concrete. Gonna get a coat on most of the deck today also.
> 
> Unfortunately, I believe J-Man is coming down with it now


glad you're feelin a lil better



William H Bonney said:


> thats what my doc said...goal is back to 190 in 2 months, 207 right now



 Fat man


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok glad you're feelin a lil better Fat man


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> AAAwwww poor guy......... lot's of fluids!!!!!!
> Glad you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> you men seem to drop weight soooooo easy as compared to us womenfolk, it juss ain't easy and the older ya get, well, I just won't go there, I know Matty is lurking & I ain't giving him ammo today!



Yeah...I said 70%, but it's probably more like 50%.....50% is such an improvement from what I was, that I "think" I feel good. Just gotta keep going. I was hoping to maybe sweat it out 

Anyway, I came in to eat a bite of solid food for the first time since Monday.

Ok...going to try to get a coat on the deck!

CYL


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok
> glad you're feelin a lil better
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks Mud!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I said 70%, but it's probably more like 50%.....50% is such an improvement from what I was, that I "think" I feel good. Just gotta keep going. I was hoping to maybe sweat it out
> 
> Anyway, I came in to eat a bite of solid food for the first time since Monday.
> 
> ...


 Don't push issue's idjit!



rhbama3 said:


>


 don't just stand there, get on in here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't push issue's idjit!
> 
> 
> don't just stand there, get on in here!



Just trying to see which direction the bus is coming from. Pretty sure i'm about to get hit by one.
Bubbette and Jenny are taking our horse to Auburn in the morning. We don't know if he got kicked in the head, brain tumor, or what, but he's been bleeding from his nose off and on for two weeks after an x-ray showed he has a fractured skull. Just gotta wait and see what the experts say. I may hate the Auburn football team, but have the utmost respect for their Equine Vet Center.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just trying to see which direction the bus is coming from. Pretty sure i'm about to get hit by one.
> Bubbette and Jenny are taking our horse to Auburn in the morning. We don't know if he got kicked in the head, brain tumor, or what, but he's been bleeding from his nose off and on for two weeks after an x-ray showed he has a fractured skull. Just gotta wait and see what the experts say. I may hate the Auburn football team, but have the utmost respect for their Equine Vet Center.


 OH no, poor thing!  Yep, I've made that trip a couple of times, one trip I had to come home by myself, the other was a much better outcome..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope you're better Jeffy, ain't nuttin like a good dose of Nekkid Twista to make a man feel GOOOOOOOOOD!!



Sorry to hear about ya'lls hoss Pookie.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you're better Jeffy, ain't nuttin like a good dose of Nekkid Twista to make a man feel GOOOOOOOOOD!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about ya'lls hoss Pookie.


 How YOU feeling?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just trying to see which direction the bus is coming from. Pretty sure i'm about to get hit by one.
> Bubbette and Jenny are taking our horse to Auburn in the morning. We don't know if he got kicked in the head, brain tumor, or what, but he's been bleeding from his nose off and on for two weeks after an x-ray showed he has a fractured skull. Just gotta wait and see what the experts say. I may hate the Auburn football team, but have the utmost respect for their Equine Vet Center.



I hope their Vet Center has more reasonable rates than UGA's. Those folks make you lean over a barrel just to fill out the paperwork..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How YOU feeling?






GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 <------ slighty frozen fresh mango


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you're better Jeffy, ain't nuttin like a good dose of Nekkid Twista to make a man feel GOOOOOOOOOD!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about ya'lls hoss Pookie.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



afternoon gentlemen


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

jrotc drills today was fun lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <------ slighty frozen fresh mango



Brang me some!!!



mudracing101 said:


> afternoon gentlemen



Howdy,,,,,,,,,,,,Doody!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> jrotc drills today was fun lol


ya got your uniform pressed for tomorrow??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang me some!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy,,,,,,,,,,,,Doody!!


 sure, meet me in ooohhh, say...... Macon?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

all you youngins in here actin a fool are just stupid 
quote from my ag teacher mister posley


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya got your uniform pressed for tomorrow??
> 
> sure, meet me in ooohhh, say...... Macon?



we havent been fitted for our uniforms yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> we havent been fitted for our uniforms yet



When you gonna get that hair cut?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope their Vet Center has more reasonable rates than UGA's. Those folks make you lean over a barrel just to fill out the paperwork..



We got horsey health insurance that will cover 80% of all diagnostic and 100% of treatment. I didn't like having to fork out the premiums, but when something like this comes along, you sure are glad to have it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> we havent been fitted for our uniforms yet


 then you got time to shape up some more, ain't nuttin more sexy than a man in uniform!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> all you youngins in here actin a fool are just stupid
> quote from my ag teacher mister posley





Mr. Posley is a wise man, mebbe you should listen to him.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We got horsey health insurance that will cover 80% of all diagnostic and 100% of treatment. I didn't like having to fork out the premiums, but when something like this comes along, you sure are glad to have it.


 Yep, it can get steep REAL quick like!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then you got time to shape up some more, ain't nuttin more sexy than a man in uniform!





I gotz my uniform on NOW!!  A thong and a Cheekun Mask.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz my uniform on NOW!!  A thong and a Cheekun Mask.



and you wonder why your boy has trouble in skool......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then you got time to shape up some more, ain't nuttin more sexy than a man and some mustard


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz my uniform on NOW!!  A thong and a Cheekun Mask.


 I thought that was just your "normal everyday outfit".........



mudracing101 said:


>


 I bet instead of that special lotion you use mustard then too, doncha?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


You know. Mustard ain't nothin more than some mustard powder and vinegar. What brand do you use? Massengil??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know. Mustard ain't nothin more than some mustard powder and vinegar. What brand do you use? Massengil??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know. Mustard ain't nothin more than some mustard powder and vinegar. What brand do you use? Massengil??



Not familiar with that word, let me google it and i'll get back with ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

No ya idjit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

Mornin folks ... err, kinda.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No ya idjit!!!!!!!!!!!!


Figures; I had already pegged you for more of a Summers Eve kinda fella anyway..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know. Mustard ain't nothin more than some mustard powder and vinegar. What brand do you use? Massengil??





Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Not familiar with that word, let me google it and i'll get back with ya





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures; I had already pegged you for more of a Summers Eve kinda fella anyway..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know. Mustard ain't nothin more than some mustard powder and vinegar. What brand do you use? Massengil??





Ewwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> then you got time to shape up some more, ain't nuttin more sexy than a man in uniform!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont know why it multiquoted all that, i didnt do it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No ya idjit!!!!!!!!!!!!





slip said:


> Mornin folks ... err, kinda.


 Hi ya mancubmod!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures; I had already pegged you for more of a Summers Eve kinda fella anyway..





mudracing101 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> I dont know why it multiquoted all that, i didnt do it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya mancubmod!


What you laughin at


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What you laughin at


 I'm sowwy.......... I wubs ya though!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

Afternoon everyone...just checking in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...just checking in.



Afternoon sir


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone...just checking in.


 Hi


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know. Mustard ain't nothin more than some mustard powder and vinegar. What brand do you use? Massengil??



He gargles with it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> He gargles with it.



Miquel gargles with it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 17, 2011)

Ya'll are about 5 hrs behind on the drankin, better ketchup!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Miquel gargles with it



That's what I heard.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 17, 2011)

OyVey, I ain't EVEN gonna try!  I'm outta here, Mud, you going or staying?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are about 5 hrs behind on the drankin, better ketchup!!



Well it is that time,, KEEBS,,, you ready lets go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> jrotc drills today was fun lol





Seth carter said:


> all you youngins in here actin a fool are just stupid
> quote from my ag teacher mister posley





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Posley is a wise man, mebbe you should listen to him.



Seth, Quack is as right as rain on this one.  Mr. Posley was probably born on a Tuesday but I bet it wasn't last Tuesday so he knows his way around the block and he knows what kind of discipline is best for his students.



Keebs said:


> then you got time to shape up some more, ain't nuttin more sexy than a man in uniform!



Seth, take note of this because I think that Keebs is talking from the voice of experience.  Anybody in uniform would do real well to have a Hawt lady like Keebs attached to their arm.


Seth, Now to get real serious with you about  your JROTC enrollment.  Do you plan to continue with a career through college with an ROTC program?  I know that GSU has one of the best ROTC programs in the entire country.  I also know that your background must be really clean with no infractions such as being arrested, DUI, other traffic related offenses, etc and I know that you must clear a very intense medical inquiry of your well being too before you can be contracted and achieve any scholarship as such.  I know that especially this year, at GSU, the ROTC Program has not had nearly enough monies because of the "cutbacks" everywhere to be able to fund scholarships for some candidates with GPA's that are 3.0 and higher even though they may have passed all of the other criteria set forth.  It would be a great way to complete your college at a very minimal cost and also have a great career path should you so desire.  I know the personnel in the ROTC Department at GSU very well.  They are like family to me.  This is just food for thought as you decide a career path.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Seth, Quack is as right as rain on this one.  Mr. Posley was probably born on a Tuesday but I bet it wasn't last Tuesday so he knows his way around the block and he knows what kind of discipline is best for his students.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a bunch of great advice and wisdom in what Mike says Seth.   You may think it's a little early to be thinking about college and career paths just yet, but heed the wisdom of Eagle Eye 444...he knows what he's talking about!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Seth, Quack is as right as rain on this one.  Mr. Posley was probably born on a Tuesday but I bet it wasn't last Tuesday so he knows his way around the block and he knows what kind of discipline is best for his students.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive been thinking alot about it


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

its hawt out there


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 17, 2011)

invisiblepinkunicorns


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

Crazy .... i dunno if yall remember me talking about running into the black bobcat the year before last ... but i was just in the woods in the exact same spot and found a bobcat skull. No way to know if its the same one or not but ... still pretty cool. Also found a box turtle shell in great shape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Crazy .... i dunno if yall remember me talking about running into the black bobcat the year before last ... but i was just in the woods in the exact same spot and found a bobcat skull. No way to know if its the same one or not but ... still pretty cool. Also found a box turtle shell in great shape.



Yep...I remember!!! You just need to run into some 'LIVE' aminals now


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I remember!!! You just need to run into some 'LIVE' aminals now



No joke dude. I cant win for nothin back there.

I did look around under the big tress that i thought were oaks, now im thinking they are hickorys .... there are no nuts on the ground and the more i look at the bark and leaves (hard to see way up there) im thinking hickory.

But im no treeoligist so who knows


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you're better Jeffy, ain't nuttin like a good dose of Nekkid Twista to make a man feel GOOOOOOOOOD!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about ya'lls hoss Pookie.



Now ya tell me!!!  Thank ya brudder!!!



rhbama3 said:


> and you wonder why your boy has trouble in skool......







slip said:


> No joke dude. I cant win for nothin back there.
> 
> I did look around under the big tress that i thought were oaks, now im thinking they are hickorys .... there are no nuts on the ground and the more i look at the bark and leaves (hard to see way up there) im thinking hickory.
> 
> But im no treeoligist so who knows



Keep watchin....somethin will be along through there eventually. Don't know what the mast crop for acorns looks like this year, but my pecans aren't looking like they are going to produce


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Truck wont leave as hard on the transbrake as it will the converter below 3000


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

ok , got a friend on history channel right now , yall watch it , about dixie,


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok , got a friend on history channel right now , yall watch it , about dixie,



I'm watchin it. Done seen both my brothers, 3 buddies of mine, my cousin and my wife. 



























Them last two's one in the same though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love syrup!!.........Not mustard!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I love syrup!!.........Not mustard!!



ok who's the wise guy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok who's the wise guy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Is that caramel, or butter?

Good evening folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

Excuse me, pardon me,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that caramel, or butter?
> 
> Good evening folks!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Excuse me, pardon me,



Howdy boys.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Excuse me, pardon me,


Wait your turn in line like everyone else.......I'm sure there are enough Capri Sun's to go around!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dang...nothing but mods in here tonight!~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...nothing but mods in here tonight!~


You callin me nothing??


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I love syrup!!.........Not mustard!!




Came around huh!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that caramel, or butter?
> 
> Good evening folks!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Excuse me, pardon me,





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy boys.



How yall is??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Came around huh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey JC. You feeling better?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yeah boy!



it's official, i'm gonna start calling you flave


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...nothing but mods in here tonight!~





david w. said:


> Yeah boy!




Yeah...wassup with dat??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy boys.


 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wait your turn in line like everyone else.......I'm sure there are enough Capri Sun's to go around!!


They better not run out


boneboy96 said:


> Dang...nothing but mods in here tonight!~


Shhhh, He got back up.


david w. said:


> Yeah boy!


What up David?


Jeff C. said:


> Came around huh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's you an avatar DW..


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin me nothing??



nothing but trouble!      Alright...glad to see ya'll drifting back in.   Now I can go to bed and sleep well.  Night all.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96*, david w.+, Miguel Cervantes*+, slip*+, threeleggedpigmy*+, RUTTNBUCK*+, Jeff C.+


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 17, 2011)

5 mods in one thread...someone with a 10 power scope would have a field day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey JC. You feeling better?



Yessir, thanks.....still a tad weak, but finally gettin over it. Tried to sweat it out today sealin the deck.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...nothing but mods in here tonight!~


Got to take a break from the paying job every now, and then!!



Jeff C. said:


> Came around huh!!!
> 
> 
> How yall is??





Doing good Jeff......Good to see you moving around!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> nothing but trouble!      Alright...glad to see ya'll drifting back in.   Now I can go to bed and sleep well.  Night all.



TC Bob!!


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

Someone left the door open and a dadgum prayin mantis the size of a owl flew in the kitchen, so i got out the step ladder to catch it and it lands on my arm ... cool, maybe i can walk it outside ....Noooo siree ... sucker flew around in my hair, landed on my face...argh


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...wassup with dat??



I gotta keep a watch out for bad posters.....




threeleggedpigmy said:


> They better not run out
> 
> Shhhh, He got back up.
> 
> ...



Hey mate!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's you an avatar DW..
> 
> View attachment 616973



YEAH BOYEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 5 mods in one thread...someone with a 10 power scope would have a field day!



Notice that i've been real quiet tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yeah boy!


Did the Admin ever approve your request for a username change to RamblinWreck31024???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got to take a break from the paying job every now, and then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya sir!!!

It's been a while since I've had on of those short lived bugs. A neighbor of mine stopped by this aft and told me he had the same exact symptoms last week. He was on the road heading back home from Tampa and couldn't make it....had to pull over and let it pass.  It put me DOWN for about 36 hrs.


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did the Admin ever approve your request for a username change to RamblinWreck31024???



My request?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Notice that i've been real quiet tonight?





Do not be scared, wants some candy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Notice that i've been real quiet tonight?



I figured you just took some imodium..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not be scared, wants some candy?



You gonna send a request to make me a mod? Because david told me that the mods get free candy


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figured you just took some imodium..



Thought you was ignorin' me? Welcome back to the brown side


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Someone left the door open and a dadgum prayin mantis the size of a owl flew in the kitchen, so i got out the step ladder to catch it and it lands on my arm ... cool, maybe i can walk it outside ....Noooo siree ... sucker flew around in my hair, landed on my face...argh



That reminds me....guess what Jared and I caught in the garage today???? Give up??? 

We caught a Hummingbird that had gotten down behind some stuff on a shelf. When we got him out he was tangled up in spider webs, we pulled it all off and he went on his merry way


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> My request?


Well it was just a suggestion!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You gonna send a request to make me a mod? Because david told me that the mods get free candy



Did he mention anything about a cape?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Thought you was ignorin' me? Welcome back to the brown side



A 4 watt bulb doesn't bother me that much..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not be scared, wants some candy?




What kind you got??


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

evening everyone!


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well it was just a suggestion!!



I told you mister.




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did he mention anything about a cape?



What candy?


What cape?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Did he mention anything about a cape?



Yep. I even know about the 1 piece, skin-tight superhero suit. 

Wait, am i allowed to tell y'alls secrets on here like that?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Thought you was ignorin' me? Welcome back to the brown side


Dude!! We don't need to hear about your bowel movements!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> evening everyone!



Evenin stranger!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin stranger!!!



Howdy Jeff!  Good to be able to stumble back in this place1


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> evening everyone!


Whasup DJ!!.......Like that avatar!!...........Seems You've been hanging out with the Jet set crowd here lately!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Jeff!  Good to be able to stumble back in this place1



Are you working a night shift again??? It's been a while....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude!! We don't need to hear about your bowel movements!!



Ain't you got an obama rally to go to or somethin?


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That reminds me....guess what Jared and I caught in the garage today???? Give up???
> 
> We caught a Hummingbird that had gotten down behind some stuff on a shelf. When we got him out he was tangled up in spider webs, we pulled it all off and he went on his merry way



Dang, i bet it was fun catch little things are fast.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> What candy?
> 
> 
> What cape?



Too late to play dumb now. The secret's already out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> evening everyone!


Howdy DJ 


david w. said:


> I told you mister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pkg has not arrived yet? 


Kendallbearden said:


> Yep. I even know about the 1 piece, skin-tight superhero suit.
> 
> Wait, am i allowed to tell y'alls secrets on here like that?


NO pics


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang, i bet it was fun catch little things are fast.



not when they're stuck in a spider web


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!.......Like that avatar!!...........Seems You've been hanging out with the Jet set crowd here lately!!



Yeah I went out to wyoming for Cheyenne frontier days and then when I got back My wifes grandmother passed away so we had a viewing in Murfeesboro Tn, then they flew here out to Greeley Co for the burrial and then we flew to Pittsburgh for a 40th wedding anniverseray for my folks. So I been a traveling fool. Ended up being off work for 3 weeks cause of it!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Howdy DJ
> 
> Pkg has not arrived yet?
> 
> NO pics



Guess i can't tell that band camp story here either then....?


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Howdy DJ
> 
> Pkg has not arrived yet?
> 
> NO pics



No,Musta got lost.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you working a night shift again??? It's been a while....



Yep still on the night shift and loving it!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Howdy DJ
> 
> :



Howdy


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> No,Musta got lost.



oh no, i've still got a copy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I've got to be up early in the morning!!........I wanna be first in line for the Obama Rally!!


I signed your name on the Rally Sheet!!........Glad to see you so pumped about this!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I signed your name on the Rally Sheet!!........Glad to see you so pumped about this!!



I'm just feeding off of your enthusiasm for planning the rally. No need to give me all the credit


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Yeah I went out to wyoming for Cheyenne frontier days and then when I got back My wifes grandmother passed away so we had a viewing in Murfeesboro Tn, then they flew here out to Greeley Co for the burrial and then we flew to Pittsburgh for a 40th wedding anniverseray for my folks. So I been a traveling fool. Ended up being off work for 3 weeks cause of it!


Sorry about the sad news!!........Sounds like you have racked up some serious frequent flyer miles!!

Alright folks time to view the backside of my eyelids!!

Goodnight!!


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about the sad news!!........Sounds like you have racked up some serious frequent flyer miles!!
> 
> Alright folks time to view the backside of my eyelids!!
> 
> Goodnight!!



Thanks and Have a good night


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about the sad news!!........Sounds like you have racked up some serious frequent flyer miles!!
> 
> Alright folks time to view the backside of my eyelids!!
> 
> Goodnight!!



10-4 RUTT, gonna do the same. I've got plenty more deck to seal tomorrow.

Goodnight folks!!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about the sad news!!........Sounds like you have racked up some serious frequent flyer miles!!
> 
> Alright folks time to view the backside of my eyelids!!
> 
> Goodnight!!



I'll take over the night shift.Night rutt.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry about the sad news!!........Sounds like you have racked up some serious frequent flyer miles!!
> 
> Alright folks time to view the backside of my eyelids!!
> 
> Goodnight!!



Good idea. Don't want you to be late to the rally tomorrow. 


Night dude.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 RUTT, gonna do the same. I've got plenty more deck to seal tomorrow.
> 
> Goodnight folks!!!



Night Jeff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Good idea. Don't want you to be late to the rally tomorrow.


Ain't too worried about it!!.......I know you will be there early!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ain't too worried about it!!.......I know you will be there early!!



Thought you was going to bed? Did you miss me so much that you came back?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

i see you lurkin bonney. Bout time you got here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Guess i can't tell that band camp story here either then....?


Only in PMs only in PMs


Kendallbearden said:


> i see you stawkin bonney. Bout time you got here



Fix it


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Only in PMs only in PMs
> 
> 
> Fix it



there's an intersting thread about superhero costumes on here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 17, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> there's an intersting thread about superhero costumes on here



It should be in the  bragging and boasting section..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> it should be in the  bragging and boasting section.:d.



agreed!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 18, 2011)

HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL OF YOU CREEK WADERS !!!

Now it is time to get your rear in gear.  I hope that all of you are going to have a "Rip Roaring" day today.  Stay Safe and Stay as Cool as possible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY TO ALL OF YOU CREEK WADERS !!!
> 
> Now it is time to get your rear in gear.  I hope that all of you are going to have a "Rip Roaring" day today.  Stay Safe and Stay as Cool as possible.



Mernin EE. Hope your day's going good so far..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin EE. Hope your day's going good so far..


mornin MC same to you sir!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Workin til' 11pm is gonna pay off today. I get to coast today, sort of..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

what youins do fer a livin? seams like a long day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> what youins do fer a livin? seams like a long day!


I be my own boss, so sometimes I makes me work real late to beat deadlines so's I can coast a day or so.. Plus, I'm also a covert op for GON, the admins pay me $1 a pop for catching TAC's, $5 a pop for boo boo's they can issue and infraction on and then $10 a pop for banable offenses.... It's a pretty good living, just working undercover for them.. Boneboy and Tripod are the only two Mods that don't pay up. But I don't complain about it, I'll just patiently wait for the proper time for payback..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mornin, whats for breakfast?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, whats for breakfast?



Not sure...whatcha cookin?   Morning everyone.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I be my own boss, so sometimes I makes me work real late to beat deadlines so's I can coast a day or so.. Plus, I'm also a covert op for GON, the admins pay me $1 a pop for catching TAC's, $5 a pop for boo boo's they can issue and infraction on and then $10 a pop for banable offenses.... It's a pretty good living, just working undercover for them.. Boneboy and Tripod are the only two Mods that don't pay up. But I don't complain about it, I'll just patiently wait for the proper time for payback..



The key here is ADMINS.   Mods don't have to pay their snitches!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> The key here is ADMINS.   Mods don't have to pay their snitches!


You need to read the fine print on the contract..
Slip, David w. and Ruttnbuck are on the freebie plan while under their probationary period, but in 13 days they have to pony up as well. I've already sent an ample number of billable leads to Slip and some other member that isn't a mod..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

at least I wish I could 

Mornin Folks!
Grits, they do a body good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Not sure...whatcha cookin?   Morning everyone.


Vanilla creme cookies out of the snack machine, would love some bacon


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to read the fine print on the contract..
> Slip, David w. and Ruttnbuck are on the freebie plan while under their probationary period, but in 13 days they have to pony up as well. I've already sent an ample number of billable leads to Slip and some other member that isn't a mod..


Mornin Snitch


Keebs said:


> at least I wish I could
> 
> Mornin Folks!
> Grits, they do a body good!



Mornin sunshine


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Vanilla creme cookies out of the snack machine, would love some bacon
> 
> Mornin Snitch
> 
> ...



Mornin!  I gotta call my sis & see if she knows your friend off that show!  I LOVED it, had been seeing the advertisements for it & had forgotten (already), thanks for the heads up last night!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> at least I wish I could
> 
> Mornin Folks!
> Grits, they do a body good!


Well Thank You!!!


Oh, you meant grit grits...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well Thank You!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, you meant grit grits...


 you do tooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  I gotta call my sis & see if she knows your friend off that show!  I LOVED it, had been seeing the advertisements for it & had forgotten (already), thanks for the heads up last night!!



Did you finish it , i fell asleep on the couch before it went off Hope my dad recorded it. I'll say it again That man is about as good as it gets I could fill your ears full of his story's


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well Thank You!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, you meant grit grits...



I said... Mornin ya idjit.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mornin' drivelers and drivelettes. 

Another day of job searching.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin' drivelers and drivelettes.
> 
> Another day of job searching.



Syrup!!...........MMMMMM.........HHHHMMMMMM!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I said... Mornin ya idjit.



Mornin winder licker.



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin' drivelers and drivelettes.
> 
> Another day of job searching.



What'dya mean job searchin??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you finish it , i fell asleep on the couch before it went off Hope my dad recorded it. I'll say it again That man is about as good as it gets I could fill your ears full of his story's


Yeah, all the way until 11:00!!!  I bet he is a card, he seemed like it though!!



mudracing101 said:


> Syrup!!...........MMMMMM.........HHHHMMMMMM!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin winder licker.
> 
> 
> 
> What'dya mean job searchin??



I be unemployed Miguel.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I be unemployed Miguel.



Dangit man, I feel for ya'. Been there done that, don't want to go back..... And no one gave me a stinkin T-shirt to commemorate the experience.  Hope you find something soon. What profession are you in, and what region do you live in for a job?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Syrup!!...........MMMMMM.........HHHHMMMMMM!!



 I did not post that!!!!!!!!! That happened last night too. O k who is the sneaky one around here


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, I feel for ya'. Been there done that, don't want to go back..... And no one gave me a stinkin T-shirt to commemorate the experience.  Hope you find something soon. What profession are you in, and what region do you live in for a job?



Look at my post in the Help Wanted / Job Needed forum. I am looking in all areas surrounding Jackson County. Had to close my company down due to the continued down housing market. If you hear of anything shoot me a pm and I will get you a resume.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Look at my post in the Help Wanted / Job Needed forum. I am looking in all areas surrounding Jackson County. Had to close my company down due to the continued down housing market. If you hear of anything shoot me a pm and I will get you a resume.



Found it. I'll keep my ears to the tracks for you bro'.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Found it. I'll keep my ears to the tracks for you bro'.



Thanks dude.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, all the way until 11:00!!!  I bet he is a card, he seemed like it though!!



Did they ever show his 4 wheeler or his boggin truck? I thought everybody knew Melvin, You should of seen him one night in Abbevill, no shirt but a sleeveless vest with fur on the inside and unbuttoned with his viking helmet on that had horns sticking out of it, telling the announcer what he could do with hisself after they called his truck the wrong name on purpose


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I did not post that!!!!!!!!! That happened last night too. O k who is the sneaky one around here


 it has your name & Everything......... you musta "sleep-posted" it!



Sterlo58 said:


> Look at my post in the Help Wanted / Job Needed forum. I am looking in all areas surrounding Jackson County. Had to close my company down due to the continued down housing market. If you hear of anything shoot me a pm and I will get you a resume.


 for ya Neil!



mudracing101 said:


> Did they ever show his 4 wheeler or his boggin truck? I thought everybody knew Melvin, You should of seen him one night in Abbevill, no shirt but a sleeveless vest with fur on the inside and unbuttoned with his viking helmet on that had horns sticking out of it, telling the announcer what he could do with hisself after they called his truck the wrong name on purpose


They showed a tractor he made from "scratch" & he made the comment "You can't BUY stuff as purty as this, you have to MAKE it!"   Also, he had on a welders helmet & asked "Do I look better like this? (helmet up) "Or like this?" (helmet down) then he said "It don't matter, I look good either way!"


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it has your name & Everything......... you musta "sleep-posted" it!
> 
> 
> for ya Neil!
> ...


Yeah , he always likes to brag how purty he is
But no i do not sleep post, i have a sneaky idea who the baldheaded offender is but cant prove it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> for ya Neil!



Thank You Kindly


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's another pic of the old coot


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , he always likes to brag how purty he is
> But no i do not sleep post, i have a sneaky idea who the baldheaded offender is but cant prove it.


 I can't imagine WHO would do that............ to YOU..........



mudracing101 said:


> Here's another pic of the old cootView attachment 617012


 he's more grey headed now, but you're right, he was a "hoot"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't imagine WHO would do that............ to YOU..........
> 
> 
> he's more grey headed now, but you're right, he was a "hoot"!



you sound like you know who it might be putting words in my mouth


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 18, 2011)

4 more hOurs of work... I think i can i think i can... Then its the weekend fer me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 4 more hOurs of work... I think i can i think i can... Then its the weekend fer me!



3-day weekend ,, whaaaat


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Mornin' waders....what are yall discussting???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you sound like you know who it might be putting words in my mouth


 I ain't got a clue, darlin', you on your own on this'n!



BBQBOSS said:


> 4 more hOurs of work... I think i can i think i can... Then its the weekend fer me!


and you're gonna rush home & make & send me a batch of pig candy, Right? Right? RIGHT??????????



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' waders....what are yall discussting???


eh, nothing & everything............... how you feeling? Jman?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Splinters huh?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't got a clue, darlin', you on your own on this'n!
> 
> 
> and you're gonna rush home & make & send me a batch of pig candy, Right? Right? RIGHT??????????
> ...


Ummmm.... Yeahhhhh..... Righttttttttttt.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Well Snap, just got a splinter............. any of ya'll good at painless removal??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Splinters huh?






BBQBOSS said:


> Ummmm.... Yeahhhhh..... Righttttttttttt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Splinters huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't got a clue, darlin', you on your own on this'n!
> 
> 
> and you're gonna rush home & make & send me a batch of pig candy, Right? Right? RIGHT??????????
> ...



I'm feelin froggy again  except fer all this painting stuff I gotta try to finish today.

As far as J-Man, it's hard to tell 'how bad' he actually feels, that's always been a problem we've had though. He's not feeling well, but I don't think it has affected him as bad as it did me. We are supposed to be going to Tybee Island tomorrow aft....we'll see. I hope he feels ok by then


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' waders....what are yall discussting???



What up Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Y'all have a good'un ....gotta run back to Home depot to change a stain color

Gotta "Git-R-Done"!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm feelin froggy again  except fer all this painting stuff I gotta try to finish today.
> 
> As far as J-Man, it's hard to tell 'how bad' he actually feels, that's always been a problem we've had though. He's not feeling well, but I don't think it has affected him as bad as it did me. We are supposed to be going to Tybee Island tomorrow aft....we'll see. I hope he feels ok by then


He'll get excited about the trip & "instantly" feel better, I'm sure!



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good'un ....gotta run back to Home depot to change a stain color
> 
> Gotta "Git-R-Done"!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

2 baked taters with all the fixins fer me...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 baked taters with all the fixins fer me...


Chow mein, here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chow mein, here!



you be savin some money


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chow mein, here!



you think i should change my avatar fer lunch time???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> you be savin some money


 yep, tryin to........... swore I would NEVEAH eat another Ramen noodle after college, but heck they have come out with some now that don't taste half bad!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who took my last can of Chef-Boy-R-Dee Beefaroni?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Who took my last can of Chef-Boy-R-Dee Beefaroni?


Sorry, didn't know it was your last can..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

zaxby's chicken and fries


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yep, tryin to........... swore I would NEVEAH eat another Ramen noodle after college, but heck they have come out with some now that don't taste half bad!


i tip my hat to the one willin to save a $



rhbama3 said:


> Who took my last can of Chef-Boy-R-Dee Beefaroni?



heatem up and eatem up!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chow mein, here!



prob. be pretty good with a lil mustard on em


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, didn't know it was your last can..



Plan B is Underwood deviled ham sammiches and some frito's.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Plan B is Underwood deviled ham sammiches and some frito's.



Man, youre gonna be ripe in a couple hours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Leftover meatloaf, made into sammiches. My favorite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man, youre gonna be ripe in a couple hours.


Nuclear meltdown comes to mind.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Who took my last can of Chef-Boy-R-Dee Beefaroni?


ruh-roh.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> zaxby's chicken and fries


I want your lunch allowance!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> i tip my hat to the one willin to save a $
> heatem up and eatem up!!


 frugal is my other middle name........... 


mudracing101 said:


> prob. be pretty good with a lil mustard on em


honey mustard maybe......... 


rhbama3 said:


> Plan B is Underwood deviled ham sammiches and some frito's.


 I'll eat that too, but MAN, the SALT content is horrendous!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Leftover meatloaf, made into sammiches. My favorite.


 mmmmm, sounds good!
Oh, hey Nic.......... or any of ya'll for that matter, every heard of a "Apple Pear Tree"???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ruh-roh..............
> 
> 
> I want your lunch allowance!!!!!
> ...



Is that the asian pear? have a tree that puts on pears and they are built like a apple, mmmmm goood   pears


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ruh-roh..............
> 
> 
> I want your lunch allowance!!!!!
> ...





Apple pear, is that the name of a pear type?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that the asian pear? have a tree that puts on pears and they are built like a apple, mmmmm goood   pears


I think you're right, the peeling doesn't leave a good "taste" but the inside is good!!



Nicodemus said:


> Apple pear, is that the name of a pear type?


I think it is a hybrid of both........... I'm wondering what relish would taste like made from it............. and some butter............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ruh-roh..............
> 
> 
> I want your lunch allowance!!!!!
> ...



It is the asian pear tree , have one in my front yard, japaneese lady at my wifes work loves em


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think you're right, the peeling doesn't leave a good "taste" but the inside is good!!
> 
> 
> I think it is a hybrid of both........... I'm wondering what relish would taste like made from it............. and some butter............



Thats right, we usually peel them unless you let em get real real ripe , then the peeling is ok, gave ma n law 5 gallons yesterday and have a lot more left, want some


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

kill german zombies or take a nap?........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs, you holler when you`re ready for some pears now. You hear?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right, we usually peel them unless you let em get real real ripe , then the peeling is ok, gave ma n law 5 gallons yesterday and have a lot more left, want some


got access to a tree here in town, but thanks, probably won't try it this year but next year it'll be on my list for sure!


rhbama3 said:


> kill german zombies or take a nap?........


NAP!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, you holler when you`re ready for some pears now. You hear?


I hope not this weekend but next weekend won't be too late??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> got access to a tree here in town, but thanks, probably won't try it this year but next year it'll be on my list for sure!
> 
> NAP!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope not this weekend but next weekend won't be too late??





It shouldn`t be too late. These Kieffers are slow to ripen anyway, and for wht you want em for, they oughter still be good for another couple of weeks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

I give 95% of our pears to the deers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It shouldn`t be too late. These Kieffers are slow to ripen anyway, and for wht you want em for, they oughter still be good for another couple of weeks.


We'll plan on that then!  Plus, that'll give me more time to harvest more buckshot peppers for that one special batch!



mudracing101 said:


> I give 95% of our pears to the deers


 Them AND the horses love them!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## bigox911 (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess bammer blew out the place??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I guess bammer blew out the place??



I most certainly did not! Just a few cramps. 
 I just got off the phone with Bubbette. Our horse is gonna be a guest at the Auburn University Equine Center and crop dusting service for a few days. They seem to think it is a blood clot in his sinus from the skull fracture. Their gonna anesthetize him, drill a hole in his skull and remove the clot or mucus and leave a drain in with antibiotics.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I most certainly did not! Just a few cramps.
> I just got off the phone with Bubbette. Our horse is gonna be a guest at the Auburn University Equine Center and crop dusting service for a few days. They seem to think it is a blood clot in his sinus from the skull fracture. Their gonna anesthetize him, drill a hole in his skull and remove the clot or mucus and leave a drain in with antibiotics.





About time you got back here. You`re the lifeblood of this place.

Hope ya`lls horse is gonna be alright.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


sorry, had to get rosters typed up, my right rota-tor cuff is on FIRE! 


bigox911 said:


> I guess bammer blew out the place??


 Hiya Leeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> I most certainly did not! Just a few cramps.
> I just got off the phone with Bubbette. Our horse is gonna be a guest at the Auburn University Equine Center and crop dusting service for a few days. They seem to think it is a blood clot in his sinus from the skull fracture. Their gonna anesthetize him, drill a hole in his skull and remove the clot or mucus and leave a drain in with antibiotics.


Any idea how he got the fracture in the first place?  Glad they can fix him up though!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> About time you got back here. You`re _*the lifeblood of this place.*_
> 
> Hope ya`lls horse is gonna be alright.


 I sure do miss the DD's though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> About time you got back here. You`re the lifeblood of this place.
> 
> Hope ya`lls horse is gonna be alright.



We in trouble if this place depends on me to keep going. 
Appreciate the kind words about the horse. We were very concerned when the vet here kept saying it might be cancer. It is possible, but we'll have a definite answer in the next few days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sorry, had to get rosters typed up, my right rota-tor cuff is on FIRE!
> 
> Hiya Leeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Any idea how he got the fracture in the first place?  Glad they can fix him up though!


thinking another horse kicked him in the head. What happens in the pasture, stays in the pasture. 


Keebs said:


> I sure do miss the DD's though!


Me too. Maybe Daisy Duke will show back up eventually. Or were you talking about your bra size?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

new phone !


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I sure do miss the DD's though!





My sincerest apologies, Mama Hen. You, along with Robert, are the lifeblood of this place!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

Well cool ... made my self a canteen gourd and coverd it inside and out with bee's wax ... let it sit all day with water in it and no leaks yet.

Now i just gotta find a cork big enough ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Well cool ... made my self a canteen gourd and coverd it inside and out with bee's wax ... let it sit all day with water in it and no leaks yet.
> 
> Now i just gotta find a cork big enough ...



flower display building section at hobby lobby or michaels should have what you need.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking another horse kicked him in the head. What happens in the pasture, stays in the pasture.
> 
> Me too. Maybe Daisy Duke will show back up eventually. Or were you talking about your bra size?



 about "mizduke" &  on da sizing, lawd have mercy!



Seth carter said:


> new phone !


What Kind???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My sincerest apologies, Mama Hen. You, along with Robert, are the lifeblood of this place!



pphhssshhhwwaaawww, I was "kudo's" & agreein with you about Wobert!



slip said:


> Well cool ... made my self a canteen gourd and coverd it inside and out with bee's wax ... let it sit all day with water in it and no leaks yet.
> 
> Now i just gotta find a cork big enough ...


Now ain't you just somethin!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> about "mizduke" &  on da sizing, lawd have mercy!
> 
> 
> What Kind???



the texting kind lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Well cool ... made my self a canteen gourd and coverd it inside and out with bee's wax ... let it sit all day with water in it and no leaks yet.
> 
> Now i just gotta find a cork big enough ...





Make the stopper out of a clean corncob. If you make it out of horn or similar material, it will always leak. If you make it out of wood, it will absorb water, swell up, and crack the neck of the gourd.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pphhssshhhwwaaawww, I was "kudo's" & agreein with you about Wobert!





Is somebody blushin`????


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Well cool ... made my self a canteen gourd and coverd it inside and out with bee's wax ... let it sit all day with water in it and no leaks yet.
> 
> Now i just gotta find a cork big enough ...





Nicodemus said:


> Make the stopper out of a clean corncob. If you make it out of horn or similar material, it will always leak. If you make it out of wood, it will absorb water, swell up, and crack the neck of the gourd.



hhmmm.. interesting


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> the texting kind lol


Do I need to put you on the ignore list young'un?



Nicodemus said:


> Make the stopper out of a clean corncob. If you make it out of horn or similar material, it will always leak. If you make it out of wood, it will absorb water, swell up, and crack the neck of the gourd.


OH, speaking of corncob, have you ever heard of corncob JELLY?????????? 


Nicodemus said:


> Is somebody blushin`????


 mehbe..........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 18, 2011)

Man this 420 is cold...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Do I need to put you on the ignore list young'un?
> 
> 
> OH, speaking of corncob, have you ever heard of corncob JELLY??????????
> ...



no lol idk what kind it is


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man this 420 is cold...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no lol idk what kind it is


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Make the stopper out of a clean corncob. If you make it out of horn or similar material, it will always leak. If you make it out of wood, it will absorb water, swell up, and crack the neck of the gourd.


won't the wet corn cob sour? 


Keebs said:


> pphhssshhhwwaaawww, I was "kudo's" & agreein with you about Wobert!
> 
> 
> Now ain't you just somethin!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> flower display building section at hobby lobby or michaels should have what you need.


I looked at hobby lobby, everything they had was to small but i thought about michaels.


Keebs said:


> Now ain't you just somethin!


Uh, thanks?


Nicodemus said:


> Make the stopper out of a clean corncob. If you make it out of horn or similar material, it will always leak. If you make it out of wood, it will absorb water, swell up, and crack the neck of the gourd.


Dang thats a good idea!


Keebs said:


> OH, speaking of corncob, have you ever heard of corncob JELLY??????????



Sounds .... odd
Guess corn cobs have a million and one uses ... got one on a stricker for a turkey call ... made a pipe out of another one with river cane...guess its like a hillbilly multi tool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

well, i think its gonna be a deer cube steak, rice, gravy, and zipper pea's kinda supper tonight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

I`ve been to catfish skinnins`, gator grabbins`, hog stealins`, et peaches till I dang near died, drunk whiskey till I was so crosseyed the tears rolled down my back, and skint and cleaned a goat by moonlight so as not to get caught, ................but corncob jelly is a new on on me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



you almost ready


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> I looked at hobby lobby, everything they had was to small but i thought about michaels.
> 
> Uh, thanks?
> 
> ...



Yes, Cody, that was a compliment.
I had never heard of it before & my Mama mentioned it & I had the laptop on the bar, googled it & read off the directions to her & she said "Yep, that's how Aunt Mimmy used to do it!"  It said it tasted like apple, but better..............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i think its gonna be a deer cube steak, rice, gravy, and zipper pea's kinda supper tonight.


drool, sounds wonderful to me!



Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been to catfish skinnins`, gator grabbins`, hog stealins`, et peaches till I dang near died, drunk whiskey till I was so crosseyed the tears rolled down my back, and skint and cleaned a goat by moonlight so as not to get caught, ................but corncob jelly is a new on on me...


 You mean "I got one on ya?"!!!!!!  Well I'lllll be!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> you almost ready


 yep, fixing to start shutting it all down!!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been to catfish skinnins`, gator grabbins`, hog stealins`, et peaches till I dang near died, drunk whiskey till I was so crosseyed the tears rolled down my back, and skint and cleaned a goat by moonlight so as not to get caught, ................but corncob jelly is a new on on me...





Keebs said:


> Yes, Cody, that was a compliment.
> I had never heard of it before & my Mama mentioned it & I had the laptop on the bar, googled it & read off the directions to her & she said "Yep, that's how Aunt Mimmy used to do it!"  It said it tasted like apple, but better..............



Well then, thank you Keebs.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey seth!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey seth!!!!!



yes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yes?


Wanna race?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna race?



umm waht kinda race


----------



## david w. (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> umm waht kinda race



How about you racing to the store and get me some mashed taters? I gotta have taters or rice to go with cubed steak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> umm waht kinda race


foot race, 100 meters from a standing start.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> foot race, 100 meters from a standing start.



no thanks ile die of an athsma attac


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no thanks ile die of an athsma attac



Dood, I'm 53 and 40 lbs overweight. You sure about that?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dood, I'm 53 and 40 lbs overweight. You sure about that?



im fast untill my lungs stop workin lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im fast untill my lungs stop workin lol



That's ok, with my weight, I'm fast until my heart stops working.. or until my ham string pops like it did today..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok, with my weight, I'm fast until my heart stops working.. or until my ham string pops like it did today..



im sore for doing drill all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im sore for doing drill all day


You get that hair cut yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no thanks ile die of an athsma attac





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok, with my weight, I'm fast until my heart stops working.. or until my ham string pops like it did today..



so........ no taters or rice, huh? Okay, i'll go get it myself.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get that hair cut yet?



not yet


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dood, I'm 53 and 40 lbs overweight. You sure about that?



wow your old


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> wow your old






HEY!!  You respect your elders, young sprout!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!  You respect your elders, young sprout!!



That's OK, I could still take him..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's OK, I could still take him..





He`s gonna be embarrassed when old goats take him down!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s gonna be embarrassed when old goats take him down!



im not scared unless u have a knife axe gun rock /toothpick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s gonna be embarrassed when old goats take him down!


I ran a 00:12:27 100 meter, even with pulling a ham string on the opposing 10 yd line. Even with a running start I'll catch him and take him down....


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ran a 00:12:27 100 meter, even with pulling a ham string on the opposing 10 yd line. Even with a running start I'll catch him and take him down....



maybe we should have a woodys football game


----------



## david w. (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> maybe we should have a woodys football game



Im on miguels side..





YOu can take boise with you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> maybe we should have a woodys football game



Fine, I'll be a defensive free safety. At 220 lbs and a 00:12:27 100 meter, (that's a 4.9 / 40) you wanna be the ball carrier?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, I'll be a defensive free safety. At 220 lbs and a 00:12:27 100 meter, (that's a 4.9 / 40) you wanna be the ball carrier?



im 220 lol bring it big boy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im 220 lol bring it big boy



Oh yeah, and I'm 6'0". Just how fast of a rolly polly are you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

You know I'm just pickin on you Seth. I'm actually proud of what you are undertaking with the ROTC program.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, and I'm 6'0". Just how fast of a rolly polly are you?



im 6 foot too


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know I'm just pickin on you Seth. I'm actually proud of what you are undertaking with the ROTC program.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



well hey there


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well hey there



Are you behavin' tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



Hey Sugar Plum, how's you and dat baby doin?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Are you behavin' tonight?



am i ever


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sugar Plum, how's you and dat baby doin?



He's doing good! Gained a pound already!  Felt bad for him earlier...was at the doc's office for his checkup and the lady poked, prodded and SQUEEZED the poor lil' thang!

He was NOT happy about it at all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> am i ever


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> He's doing good! Gained a pound already!  Felt bad for him earlier...was at the doc's office for his checkup and the lady poked, prodded and SQUEEZED the poor lil' thang!
> 
> He was NOT happy about it at all



And he looked at you, with a terror on his face, with his eye's saying "mommy, why are you letting them do this to me??" 

Been there when our's was only a few weeks old and had to have blood drawn down at Egleston for a problem he was having. It ain't no fun.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And he looked at you, with a terror on his face, with his eye's saying "mommy, why are you letting them do this to me??"
> 
> Been there when our's was only a few weeks old and had to have blood drawn down at Egleston for a problem he was having. It ain't no fun.



Yep. His look was more along "Woman, you about to get smacked for this"

Sent you a request on FB. You can see the pic I took of him after she finished checking out his "bits and pieces"

He looks mean...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



im never good lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Yep. His look was more along "Woman, you about to get smacked for this"
> 
> Sent you a request on FB. You can see the pic I took of him after she finished checking out his "bits and pieces"
> 
> He looks mean...



LOL!!!! That picture says, "Woman, you just wait till I grow a couple of teeth!!!"...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im never good lol



Why are you always stirrin' up trouble? Your daddy don't beat you enough or somethin? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> LOL!!!! That picture says, "Woman, you just wait till I grow a couple of teeth!!!"...



We're gonna try and, uh, finish that type of feeding before he grows teeth. Unless he's like his big sister...at 3 months she had 4 teeth already!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Why are you always stirrin' up trouble? Your daddy don't beat you enough or somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna try and, uh, finish that type of feeding before he grows teeth. Unless he's like his big sister...at 3 months she had 4 teeth already!



OUCH!!!! That must have been just like datin Quack!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OUCH!!!! That must have been just like datin Quack!!!



Whoa...I'll have to take your word for it!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Why are you always stirrin' up trouble? Your daddy don't beat you enough or somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna try and, uh, finish that type of feeding before he grows teeth. Unless he's like his big sister...at 3 months she had 4 teeth already!



i lile trouble


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bubba done good ya'll. Smothered onion gravy deer cube steak, zipper pea's with a slab of pigskin, and some rice. Lawd, i'm stuffed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Whoa...I'll have to take your word for it!


I'm goin by what Threeleggedpigmy told me...



rhbama3 said:


> Bubba done good ya'll. Smothered onion gravy deer cube steak, zipper pea's with a slab of pigskin, and some rice. Lawd, i'm stuffed!



Man that sounds yummy!!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

Somebody hurry up and go make the next one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

Quick, somebody pour me a bourbon on ice. Tall glass!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Evenin folks!!!  I better jump in here real quick before this one goes poof


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 18, 2011)

Gonna go spend some quality time with the mister...y'all be good!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow.. aint killed this one yet? Slip is, well, slippin


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

Are not









Last post.


----------

